# Siete favorevoli o contrari



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

Al numero chiuso per accedere a determinati percorsi universitari?


----------



## omicron (7 Settembre 2022)

Contraria
Anni fa parlavo con uno del MIUR che mi diceva che il numero chiuso a medicina (per fare un esempio attuale), serviva solo ad avere, a livello europeo, una percentuale maggiore nel rapporto tra iscritti e laureati, non aveva alcuna valenza “istruttiva”


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Settembre 2022)

Trovo che non ci dovrebbe essere un numero chiuso...la scrematura avverrebbe comunque durante il corso, quantomeno la persona avrebbe modo di provare e vedere se effettivamente la strada scelta è quella giusta per lui/lei oppure no.
Altro problema che da anni viene esposto per i test di ingresso alla facoltà di medicina è la tipologia di domande che viene presentata...non sono domande di tipo tecnico volte a fare capire se lo studente ha le basi o meno per entrare...dovrebbe cambiare qualcosa il prossimo anno, ho sentito dire che per chi vuole intraprendere questa strada verranno fatti fare dei test già dal quarto anno delle superiori che andranno a fare punteggio...già meglio che valutare in pochi minuti con una manciata di domande molte volte non attinenti agli studi che lo studente ambisce a fare.


----------



## omicron (7 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Trovo che non ci dovrebbe essere un numero chiuso...la scrematura avverrebbe comunque durante il corso, quantomeno la persona avrebbe modo di provare e vedere se effettivamente la strada scelta è quella giusta per lui/lei oppure no.
> Altro problema che da anni viene esposto per i test di ingresso alla facoltà di medicina è la tipologia di domande che viene presentata...non sono domande di tipo tecnico volte a fare capire se lo studente ha le basi o meno per entrare...dovrebbe cambiare qualcosa il prossimo anno, ho sentito dire che per chi vuole intraprendere questa strada verranno fatti fare dei test già dal quarto anno delle superiori che andranno a fare punteggio...già meglio che valutare in pochi minuti con una manciata di domande molte volte non attinenti agli studi che lo studente ambisce a fare.


un mio amico andato ad architettura si è trovato sul test domande su chi avessi vinto la champions league


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un mio amico andato ad architettura si è trovato sul test domande su chi avessi vinto la champions league


lo so....questi tipi di test non servono a niente...speriamo che realmente cambi qualcosa.


----------



## ologramma (7 Settembre 2022)

prima aveva senso perchè tutti volevano fare quell'indirizzo dove era garantita una buon occupazione , metti i dottori,  ora con la pandemia e la regola del numero chiuso  abbiamo visto che di dottori  ce ne assolutamente bisogno  , ma vige il divieto quindi la polita che l'ha messo dovrebbe toglierlo , altra preoccupazione  ce li  rubano all'estero perchè anche loro non ne hanno un numero sufficiente .
Penso io che valga questo che ho copiato sotto :
L'espressione *un cane che si morde la coda* viene utilizzata, in senso figurato, per riferirsi a *un* problema senza alcuna via di uscita, *una* situazione nella quale, dopo aver risolto *un* problema, ci trova ad affrontarne subito *un* altro; ha quindi il medesimo significato dell'espressione circolo vizioso.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Settembre 2022)

Io sono contraria al numero chiuso, credo si debba dare a tutti la possibilità di scegliere cosa studiare, tanto poi la selezione avviene naturalmente. 
Ricordo l’istituto alberghiero dove aveva studiato uno dei mie figli, in prima c’erano 11 classi in quinta erano rimaste 2 classi. 
Anche perché non so cosa si può davvero capire con un solo test!


----------



## Lara3 (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al numero chiuso per accedere a determinati percorsi universitari?


SI


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> SI


Si cosa? Ma le leggi le domande?


----------



## Aloisia (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al numero chiuso per accedere a determinati percorsi universitari?


Contraria. La scrematura andrebbe fatta a monte molti anni prima, non a valle. Ma siamo in Italia


----------



## Vera (7 Settembre 2022)

Diciamo che non sono nè favorevole nè contraria.
Abolire il numero chiuso, come qualcuno ha detto, per esempio, alla facoltà di medicina non risolverebbe la carenza di medici.
Successivamente c'è sempre da superare lo scoglio della specializazzione che è quella utile all'assunzione negli ospedali. Per non parlare poi dei vari concorsi una volta ottenuta la specializzazione.
Qualcosa bisognerà sicuramente cambiare nell'iter, questo sì.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> Contraria. La scrematura andrebbe fatta a monte molti anni prima, non a valle. Ma siamo in Italia


All’asilo intendi?


----------



## Aloisia (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> All’asilo intendi?


Intendo come succede ad esempio in Germania che gli studenti al passaggio da secondaria a superiori vengono indirizzati tramite test ed esami a scegliere il loro percorso e chi non raggiunge certi risultati al gymnasium non ci va. L'ho molto semplificata ovviamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> Intendo come succede ad esempio in Germania che gli studenti al passaggio da secondaria a superiori vengono indirizzati tramite test ed esami a scegliere il loro percorso e chi non raggiunge certi risultati al gymnasium non ci va. L'ho molto semplificata ovviamente.


a quanti anni quindi? 13? Ed a 13 anni secondo te un ragazzo sa già se vorrà fare il medico, il cuoco o l’astronauta?


----------



## Aloisia (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> a quanti anni quindi? 13? Ed a 13 anni secondo te un ragazzo sa già se vorrà fare il medico, il cuoco o l’astronauta?


No ma sa se avrà voglia di impegnarsi nello studio o meno.


----------



## omicron (7 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> No ma sa se avrà voglia di impegnarsi nello studio o meno.


su questo non sono d'accordo, un mio compagno di classe, con tutti 10 in pagella, ci ha messo più di 10 anni per laurearsi in ingegneria, mentre ragazzi che sembravano più svogliati si sono laureati prima e meglio di lui


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo, un mio compagno di classe, con tutti 10 in pagella, ci ha messo più di 10 anni per laurearsi in ingegneria, mentre ragazzi che sembravano più svogliati si sono laureati prima e meglio di lui


vero...conta molto se riescono a capire cosa realmente vorranno fare da grandi...se prendono l'indirizzo giusto che dà loro soddisfazioni lo studio non sarà più un problema.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo, un mio compagno di classe, con tutti 10 in pagella, ci ha messo più di 10 anni per laurearsi in ingegneria, mentre ragazzi che sembravano più svogliati si sono laureati prima e meglio di lui


È tutto molto relativo, un amico di mio figlio che non era una cima a scuola, dopo le superiori ha deciso di andare all’università, scelta non ben vista dai genitori perché non andava bene a scuola e per loro era tempo perso, ma poi rivelatasi un successo.


----------



## omicron (7 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vero...conta molto se riescono a capire cosa realmente vorranno fare da grandi...se prendono l'indirizzo giusto che dà loro soddisfazioni lo studio non sarà più un problema.


ma lui era bravissimo, molto intelligente, solo che all'università non è stato capace di organizzarsi con gli esami e ha perso tantissimi anni, altri che invece erano meno bravi di lui ad imparare, hanno saputo organizzarsi meglio e laurearsi più velocemente



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> È tutto molto relativo, un amico di mio figlio che non era una cima a scuola, dopo le superiori ha deciso di andare all’università, scelta non ben vista dai genitori perché non andava bene a scuola e per loro era tempo perso, ma poi rivelatasi un successo.


appunto, ma a 18 anni vedendolo svogliato lo avrebbero mandato a lavorare


----------



## Aloisia (7 Settembre 2022)

Le bocciature e ritiri dal primo anno di superiori sono a livelli altissimi. Si dovrebbe ovviare a questo, indirizzandoli in modo differente. Ma prova a dire a un genitore che suo figlio non è portato per fare il liceo, minimo ti sbrana.


----------



## omicron (7 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> Le bocciature e ritiri dal primo anno di superiori sono a livelli altissimi. Si dovrebbe ovviare a questo, indirizzandoli in modo differente. Ma prova a dire a un genitore che suo figlio non è portato per fare il liceo, minimo ti sbrana.


chi è che stabilisce per cosa sia portato un ragazzo?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> Le bocciature e ritiri dal primo anno di superiori sono a livelli altissimi. Si dovrebbe ovviare a questo, indirizzandoli in modo differente. Ma prova a dire a un genitore che suo figlio non è portato per fare il liceo, minimo ti sbrana.


E chi indirizza? Gli insegnanti?


----------



## Aloisia (7 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> chi è che stabilisce per cosa sia portato un ragazzo?


In Italia? Niente e nessuno. 
Al massimo qualche prof minimamente illuminato da consigli, che i genitori non vivono come consigli ma come giudizi.


----------



## Aloisia (7 Settembre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi indirizza? Gli insegnanti?


Dovrebbero ma no, raramente lo fanno e raramente vengono ascoltati.


----------



## omicron (7 Settembre 2022)

gli insegnanti sono fra le ultime categorie che prenderei in considerazione per indirizzare un ragazzo a fare qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> Dovrebbero ma no, raramente lo fanno e *raramente vengono ascoltati.*


Meno male aggiungo.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al numero chiuso per accedere a determinati percorsi universitari?


Favorevole in alcuni casi, vedi facoltà come Giurisprudenza. Il numero chiuso però lo vedrei bene non all'ingresso, ma almeno un anno dopo.
"Ragazzi vi siete iscritti in 3000, l'anno prossimo ne restano metà a seconda dei risultati" con esami-sbarramento.
Parlo di Giurisprudenza perché corso aperto e ogni anno arrivano migliaia e migliaia di scappati di casa. Tanto poi un gran numero abbandona lo stesso, ma almeno si vedrebbe l'impegno e la vera voglia.
Facoltà come Medicina aprirei, ma mantenendo lo sbarramento ad un anno. Secondo me ci sono ragazzi molto bravi che vengono tenuti fuori per un test iniziale che tutto valuta meno quello che dovrebbe essere un medico. Soprattutto le facoltà scientifiche in ambito medico hanno numeri chiusi bassissimi.


----------



## ivanl (7 Settembre 2022)

il giudizio sugli insegnanti ha molto bias in funzione della resa dell'alunno. Noi (figlio compreso) siamo contentissimi (didatticamente e 'umanamente') di alcuni suoi insegnanti di cui altri genitori dicono peste e corna


----------



## omicron (7 Settembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> il giudizio sugli insegnanti ha molto bias in funzione della resa dell'alunno. Noi (figlio compreso) siamo contentissimi (didatticamente e 'umanamente') di alcuni suoi insegnanti di cui altri genitori dicono peste e corna


in 13 anni di scuola ho avuto circa 25/30 insegnanti e a scuola sono sempre andata bene nonostante loro non certo per merito loro o per qualche bravura da parte del corpo docenti visto che, tra tutti, ne ho avuto 1 solo che amava il suo lavoro e lo faceva per bene, con passione e preparazione
gli altri... quasi tutti capitati lì per caso o per conoscenze o per avere  lo stipendio sicuro


----------



## ivanl (7 Settembre 2022)

boh, a parte la grandissima stronza della maestra elementare, si vede che siamo stati fortunati. Gli sfaticati o i dannosi sono stati davvero pochi


----------



## omicron (7 Settembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> boh, a parte la grandissima stronza della maestra elementare, si vede che siamo stati fortunati. Gli sfaticati o i dannosi sono stati davvero pochi


più che dannosi erano inutili, io ero una che seguiva in classe e prendevo anche appunti, ma qualcuno non spiegava niente e se ci provava era agghiacciante, alla fine studiavi sul libro, il professore poteva anche non esserci


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al numero chiuso per accedere a determinati percorsi universitari?


contrario.   tanto chi non ha le capacità per arrivare alla laurea, molla prima


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> contrario.   tanto chi non ha le capacità per arrivare alla laurea, molla prima


Concordo, tutti devo avere la possibilità di provarci, la selezione poi avviene naturalmente. Lèggevo che a medicina si laurea mediamente il 10 per cento dei partenti del primo anno. Tanti mollano e tanti passano ad altra facoltà. Quantomeno il pubblico deve essere aperto a tutti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> Le bocciature e ritiri dal primo anno di superiori sono a livelli altissimi. Si dovrebbe ovviare a questo, indirizzandoli in modo differente. Ma prova a dire a un genitore che suo figlio non è portato per fare il liceo, minimo ti sbrana.


Guarda parlo per esperienza diretta...il mio piccolo l anno scorso ha scelto il liceo scientifico oltretutto con la certificazione Cambridge...
Gli insegnanti mi hanno confermato che lo avrebbe potuto fare benissimo....
Io ero già pronta a fargli cambiare corso durante l anno...
Sono ben consapevole che non tutti possono fare il liceo...
Se fosse andato male nessun problema a ripiegare su un tecnico o professionale...
Scelta che appoggerò anche quest' anno nel caso non aprisse libro...


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2022)

il 10% è pochissimo.  ma in tutte le facoltà tra chi parte al primo anno e chi arriva alla laurea c'è una selezione che Darwin te spiccia casa proprio


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un mio amico andato ad architettura si è trovato sul test domande su chi avessi vinto la champions league


Vero.  L'ha fatto mio figlio anni fa. Però chiedevano chi tra i giocatori indicati avesse vinto il pallone d'oro. 
Però non so come vengano strutturati i test. Potrebbero anche avere domande senza punteggio inserite random con il solo scopo di impedire di "copiare".


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> Le bocciature e ritiri dal primo anno di superiori sono a livelli altissimi. Si dovrebbe ovviare a questo, indirizzandoli in modo differente. Ma prova a dire a un genitore che suo figlio non è portato per fare il liceo, minimo ti sbrana.


A me è stato detto del secondo, al consiglio orientativo di terza media. Consiglio ascoltato senza battere ciglio. Anche perché didatticamente i miei figli sono più conosciuti dai loro insegnanti che dai loro genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2022)

La scuola media nasce con lo scopo di orientamento. Per questo vengono proposte moltissime discipline. 
Però purtroppo non vengono preparati gli insegnanti.  Ricordo un poderoso libretto compilato da mia figlia in cui il risultato dipendeva dalle risposte date. Ma le domande erano tipo "Ti piace letteratura? " oppure "Ti piace matematica? " come se all'inizio della terza media un ragazzino sapesse davvero cos'è letteratura o matematica delle superiori.  Gli insegnanti valutano in base a ciò che  vedono e i tredicenni sono confusi. Mio figlio era un disastro in disegno artistico e tecnico, in base alle richieste. Fa il grafico.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2022)

Il problema del numero chiuso è annoso e dipende dalla scuola italiana che non si è ancora adeguata alla scuola di massa.
La selezione basata sulla provenienza dal liceo classico o scientifico è stata sostituita dal numero chiuso perché comunque ci fosse una selezione di classe.
La mentalità che si possa valutare il merito in modo indipendente dalla provenienza sociale è solo un imbroglio e si vede dai test e non certo per le domande sul calcio, ma sulla musica classica oppure operistica o su altri argomenti non affrontati a scuola, ma che dipendono dal livello culturale della famiglia. 
Però per alcune facoltà davvero non esistono strutture che possano formare e invece di adeguare le strutture è più facile ridurre le iscrizioni


----------



## Nono (7 Settembre 2022)

Contrario.
È discriminatorio.
Lo studio dovrebbe essere accessibile a tutti.
Non solo a quelli che hanno avuto la fortuna di fare scuole serie e pertinenti.
La selezione dovrebbe farla il percorso di studi.
A miei tempi ad ingegneria non c'era nessuna selezione all'ingresso.... era sufficiente il primo anno a scremare.

Poi dico .... ma a medicina che abbiamo rutti gli ospedali sotto organico .....


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Contrario.
> È discriminatorio.
> Lo studio dovrebbe essere accessibile a tutti.
> Non solo a quelli che hanno avuto la fortuna di fare scuole serie e pertinenti.
> ...


E lo dici a me lo dici…..e pure a professioni sanitarie che include infermieristica, fisioterapia e tanto altro, tutto chiuso.
Numeri imbarazzanti. 
Certo che scappa la poesia così.


----------



## Nono (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E lo dici a me lo dici…..e pure a professioni sanitarie che include infermieristica, fisioterapia e tanto altro, tutto chiuso.
> Numeri imbarazzanti.
> Certo che scappa la poesia così.


Qui chi scappa sono i nostri ragazzi che se ne vanno all'estero


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Qui chi scappa sono i nostri ragazzi che se ne vanno all'estero


Solo che all’estero non è che ti stendono i tappeti quando arrivi, quindi non tutti riescono comunque a realizzarsi, ma in ogni caso stanno meglio che qui.
C’è sempre da farsi questa domanda: 

perché un lauerato in economia alla Cattolica/Bocconi oggi preferisce fare il cameriere a Londra, a Sofia, a Varsavia, a Praga?


----------



## Tachidoz (7 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al numero chiuso per accedere a determinati percorsi universitari?


Assolutamente contrario, lede il diritto allo studio e alla realizzazione personale.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Settembre 2022)

Anche io sono fortemente contraria al numero chiuso...
La selezione avviene in modo naturale durante il percorso di studio...
Almeno ad ingegneria puoi fare il test d ingresso durante il quarto anno delle superiori...
Ci sono maggiori possibilità di entrare!


----------



## Aloisia (7 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Qui chi scappa sono i nostri ragazzi che se ne vanno all'estero


Mia figlia più grande s'è laureata a dicembre, poi ha fatto 6 mesi come au pair in Germania, ha sondato il terreno,  è tornata a giugno in Italia e ora riparte per fare la magistrale in Germania. Ed io la sostengo in questa scelta.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io sono fortemente al numero chiuso...
> La selezione avviene in modo naturale durante il percorso di studio...
> Almeno ad ingegneria puoi fare il test d ingresso durante il quarto anno delle superiori...
> Ci sono maggiori possibilità di entrare!


Fortemente cosa? Mica si capisce.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Settembre 2022)

Opps ...saltata parola...
Vizio di non rileggere...
Cmq contraria


----------



## Nono (7 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> Mia figlia più grande s'è laureata a dicembre, poi ha fatto 6 mesi come au pair in Germania, ha sondato il terreno,  è tornata a giugno in Italia e ora riparte per fare la magistrale in Germania. Ed io la sostengo in questa scelta.


E fa benissimo


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2022)

Aloisia ha detto:


> Mia figlia più grande s'è laureata a dicembre, poi ha fatto 6 mesi come au pair in Germania, ha sondato il terreno,  è tornata a giugno in Italia e ora riparte per fare la magistrale in Germania. Ed io la sostengo in questa scelta.


condoglianze


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Contraria. 
Chi economicamente può va in altri stati e si iscrive a certe facoltà , perché qui non è riuscito ad entrare.. 
E pagano fior di soldi essendo non residenti. 
Ovvio che pagare molti docenti per coprire il numero di iscritti è una bella spesa. In più da noi spessissimo con varie gabole ci sono famiglie che hanno rette irrisorie. 
Siamo sempre al solito discorso va riorganizzato anche il sistema universitario.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Contraria.
> Chi economicamente può va in altri stati e si iscrive a certe facoltà , perché qui non è riuscito ad entrare..
> E pagano fior di soldi essendo non residenti.
> Ovvio che pagare molti docenti per coprire il numero di iscritti è una bella spesa. In più da noi spessissimo con varie gabole ci sono famiglie che hanno rette irrisorie.
> Siamo sempre al solito discorso va riorganizzato anche il sistema universitario.


Ribadisco che,  per esperienza personale,  al Politecnico per mio figlio ho sempre pagato solo la prima rata/quota di iscrizione.  La seconda che è proporzionale all'isee era pari a 0. E io di gabole non ne ho fatte e portavo tutto ciò che concorre a stabilire il reddito. 
E il Politecnico non è la Statale.  Non so la Bocconi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che,  per esperienza personale,  al Politecnico per mio figlio ho sempre pagato solo la prima rata/quota di iscrizione.  La seconda che è proporzionale all'isee era pari a 0. E io di gabole non ne ho fatte e portavo tutto ciò che concorre a stabilire il reddito.
> E il Politecnico non è la Statale.  Non so la Bocconi.


Certo ma se si lavora in due l isee sale...
E il Poli ormai non è più così economico...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo ma se si lavora in due l isee sale...
> E il Poli ormai non è più così economico...


L'isee sale, ma ci sono più soldi. Mia figlia già lavorava e aveva un suo conto corrente che è stato presentato.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'isee sale, ma ci sono più soldi. Mia figlia già lavorava e aveva un suo conto corrente che è stato presentato.


Certo anche se si è separati.
.ci dovrebbero essere cmq delle entrate...il padre deve contribuire alle tasse universitarie...
Ma mi sa che tale voce non è indicata nella isee (o magari mi sbaglio.......)


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al numero chiuso per accedere a *determinati* percorsi universitari?


Cosa intendi per "determinati"?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "determinati"?


Alcuni non hanno il numero chiuso.


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Alcuni non hanno il numero chiuso.


Ok!
ti riferisci alla situazione come è. 

E non al "numero chiuso" come principio. 

Corretto?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ok!
> ti riferisci alla situazione come è.
> E non al "numero chiuso" come principio.
> Corretto?


Sono contrario al principio del numero chiuso, perché come detto da altri la selezione deve essere naturale, già viviamo in un paese ove la meritocrazia è considerata una bestemmia, che almeno si abbia tutti il diritto di studiare.
Cosi come è qui, mi fa ancora più schifo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono contrario al principio del numero chiuso, perché come detto da altri la selezione deve essere naturale, già viviamo in un paese ove la meritocrazia è considerata una bestemmia, che almeno si abbia tutti il diritto di studiare.
> Cosi come è qui, mi fa ancora più schifo.


In linea teorica sono d'accordo con te. Riguardo la selezione naturale.

Peccato che non avvenga.

Esperienza personale: ho conseguito una seconda laurea una decina di anni fa, campo umanistico.
una cosa ridicola.
Esami ridicoli, manco studiavo praticamente ed ero sempre al massimo dei voti.
Non sono un genio. La proporzione era la preparazione di un esame in due giorni con la media degli studenti che necessitava di almeno tre settimane (e solo studiando...io ero studente lavoratrice e a tempo pieno. Quindi studiavo di notte e nelle pause)
Le cose che ho sentito intorno a me, dagli altri studenti, mi lasciavano basita.
I criteri di valutazione vergognosi.
Per non parlare dell'aggiornamento dei contenuti proposti. Indietro di almeno dieci anni rispetto al mondo. E più di trenta rispetto al mondo anglosassone. 

Ma roba proprio minimale.
Per non parlare della modalità di valutazione che nelle università è legata a determinati criteri di riconoscimento dell'università stessa.
Tradotto e male in soldoni è: non oltre tot bocciature per rimanere all'interno di un determinato range.

Per non parlare di tutte le menate riguardo dsa, disabilità varie...che pur essendo buone il linea di principio sono diventate un campo di commercio sia per le cliniche che forniscono le certificazioni sia per gli studenti.

Sorvolo infine sulla correlazione fra mondo del lavoro e percorso di studi.
La distanza che corre fra formazione scolastica e mondo lavorativo è abissale.
Gli insegnanti non sono aggiornati in una percentuale altissima di casi.

E quello che dovrebbe essere un investimento (la carriera universitaria) per il mondo lavorativo anche grazie a questo scollamento si sta rivelando soprattutto un debito. Anche formativo.

L'altro sorvolo è fra la disponibilità nel mondo del lavoro degli spazi per determinate figure e la programmazione del numero di laureati necessari annualmente in quegli spazi.

Se poi vogliamo entrare negli spazi dedicati alla ricerca...qui si apre un altro mondo ancora.

Chiedevo se la tua domanda fosse rivolta allo stato dell'arte o al principio perchè sarebbero due risposte diverse per quanto mi riguarda.

Fra l'altro...non penso sia possibile discutere in modo sensato di una cosa come questa bypassando la formazione precedente.
che è a ribasso. In modo netto.

Ho letto mail di studenti universitari che grammatica levati.
Per non parlare del registro adeguato da utilizzare a seconda dell'interlocutore.


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Sorvolo infine sulla correlazione fra mondo del lavoro e percorso di studi.*
> La distanza che corre fra formazione scolastica e mondo lavorativo è abissale.
> Gli insegnanti non sono aggiornati in una percentuale altissima di casi.
> 
> E quello che dovrebbe essere un investimento (la carriera universitaria) per il mondo lavorativo anche grazie a questo scollamento si sta rivelando soprattutto un debito. Anche formativo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


>




ecco...per esempio...


----------



## Ulisse (8 Settembre 2022)

Favorevole.

Ho vissuto sulla mia pelle i primi anni universitari con aule sovraffollate e compattate come scatole di sardine.
Bisognava andare a prendere il posto due ore prima della lezione tutto a svantaggio dello studio perché nn solo erano ore perse (difficile andare oltre il leggiucchiare in un ambiente così caotico) ma impattavano a livello fisico costringendomi a prendere il treno all'alba.
Si seguiva male, già il solo respiro di tutti creava un fastidioso rumore di fondo.
Per parlare con il prof ti mettevi in coda come nei saldi di Zara e ti concedeva meno tempo lui che  un luminare della medicina fermato per i corridoi della clinica.
10 minuti a ricevimento mi costavano ore e stress per riuscire ad essere il più possibile sintetico ed efficace in modo da ottimizzare i minuti a mia disposizione.
Non parliamo poi di certe sessioni di analisi matematica dove causa l'enorme numero di partecipanti, l'unico metodo per sfoltire era di propinare uno scritto ancora più complicato del solito.
Ogni 100 candidati, arrivavano in media m no di 5 all'orale.
Dal terzo anno in poi, le aule magicamente sono diventata da 200 ed oltre persone a poche decine.

E nn ritengo nemmeno giusto aumentare aule e prof per quella fetta di studenti che lasceranno in pochi anni. Uno spreco di risorse inutile.
Tanto vale selezionare prima a tutto vantaggio di chi è meritevole.

Ammetto che si penalizzerebbero quei casi di persone geniali ma nn preparate a  sufficienza per superare lo sbarramento dei test di ammissione.
Questo si risolverebbe preparando al meglio i test. Più indirizzati verso la determinazione delle potenzialità del candidato che della cultura.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo anche se si è separati.
> .ci dovrebbero essere cmq delle entrate...il padre deve contribuire alle tasse universitarie...
> Ma mi sa che tale voce non è indicata nella isee (o magari mi sbaglio.......)


Dipende dall'accordo. 
Io avrei dovuto fare una richiesta specifica che non ho fatto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Favorevole.
> 
> Ho vissuto sulla mia pelle i primi anni universitari con aule sovraffollate e compattate come scatole di sardine.
> Bisognava andare a prendere il posto due ore prima della lezione tutto a svantaggio dello studio perché nn solo erano ore perse (difficile andare oltre il leggiucchiare in un ambiente così caotico) ma impattavano a livello fisico costringendomi a prendere il treno all'alba.
> ...


Non ti viene il dubbio che la mancanza di spazi e di docenti fosse la causa voluta della decimazione degli studenti. 
Decimazione che rende orgogliosi i superstiti e li convince di essere meritevoli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che,  per esperienza personale,  al Politecnico per mio figlio ho sempre pagato solo la prima rata/quota di iscrizione.  La seconda che è proporzionale all'isee era pari a 0. E io di gabole non ne ho fatte e portavo tutto ciò che concorre a stabilire il reddito.
> E il Politecnico non è la Statale.  Non so la Bocconi.


Di gabole ne ho viste tante, tra cui figlia a carico totale della madre separata e il padre che guadagna una paccata di soldi.
Però l'ISEE dava la gratuita. E così ce ne sono molti, fa niente che poi il papà compra ai figli l'attico, però nel periodo scolastico erano tutti poveri.
Per non parlare di chi occupa posti ed è fuori corso da una vita.
Diciamo che andrebbe anche premiato l'impegno e non solo agevolare chi ha basso reddito


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Favorevole.
> 
> Ho vissuto sulla mia pelle i primi anni universitari con aule sovraffollate e compattate come scatole di sardine.
> Bisognava andare a prendere il posto due ore prima della lezione tutto a svantaggio dello studio perché nn solo erano ore perse (difficile andare oltre il leggiucchiare in un ambiente così caotico) ma impattavano a livello fisico costringendomi a prendere il treno all'alba.
> ...


non hai mai fatto una lezione di istituzioni di diritto romano nei primi 3 mesi di corso.  altro che 200 e passa


----------



## omicron (8 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Di gabole ne ho viste tante, tra cui figlia a carico totale della madre separata e il padre che guadagna una paccata di soldi.
> Però l'ISEE dava la gratuita. E così ce ne sono molti, fa niente che poi il papà compra ai figli l'attico, però nel periodo scolastico erano tutti poveri.
> Per non parlare di chi occupa posti ed è fuori corso da una vita.
> Diciamo che andrebbe anche premiato l'impegno e non solo agevolare chi ha basso reddito


Le borse di studio non esistono più?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non hai mai fatto una lezione di istituzioni di diritto romano nei primi 3 mesi di corso.  altro che 200 e passa


Lassa fa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le borse di studio non esistono più?


Si certo ma hanno standard altissimi...
Ne parlavo con mia figlia che l anno prossimo andrà al Poli...e le ho proprio detto...tata.ma una borsettina di studio...non riesci ad ottenerla?
Mi ha risposto che cercherà un lavoretto...quello si...ma la borsa di studio dubita veramente di prenderla...
Adesso sta facendo ripetizioni e fino a metà ottobre sarà un una società sportiva  a lavorare in segreteria...lei è fin troppo brava...


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le borse di studio non esistono più?


Si se hai l'ISEE basso


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Di gabole ne ho viste tante, tra cui figlia a carico totale della madre separata e il padre che guadagna una paccata di soldi.
> Però l'ISEE dava la gratuita. E così ce ne sono molti, fa niente che poi il papà compra ai figli l'attico, però nel periodo scolastico erano tutti poveri.
> Per non parlare di chi occupa posti ed è fuori corso da una vita.
> Diciamo che andrebbe anche premiato l'impegno e non solo agevolare chi ha basso reddito


Certo che è premiato l'impegno.  La riduzione c'è finché si resta in corso.
Il punto era che l'università era stata definita cara, ho spiegato che così non è.  Non è che se qualcuno imbroglia (poi che imbroglio è una separazione? ) allora non è più vero che che ha un basso reddito paga poco o niente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è premiato l'impegno.  La riduzione c'è finché si resta in corso.
> Il punto era che l'università era stata definita cara, ho spiegato che così non è.  Non è che se qualcuno imbroglia (poi che imbroglio è una separazione? ) allora non è più vero che che ha un basso reddito paga poco o niente.


Ci sono coppie che fanno finte separazioni per avere vantaggi, fiscali e vari aiuti tra cui rette scolastiche. 
Viene preso in considerazione il reddito del solo coniuge che li ha a carico. Ti dico una coppia benestante, lei insegnante, finta separazione i due figli sono arrivati a terminare università con borse di studio rette patì a zero. 
Il marito imprenditore edile che aveva reddito altissimo. 
Comunque una coppia di impiegati con uno stipendio dignitoso e sapendo gestire i risparmi, arriva a pagare 4000 euro di retta. Detto questo se ci si comporta correttamente la prendi in quel posto.


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è premiato l'impegno.  La riduzione c'è finché si resta in corso.
> Il punto era che l'università era stata definita cara, ho spiegato che così non è.  Non è che se qualcuno imbroglia (poi che imbroglio è una separazione? ) allora non è più vero che che ha un basso reddito paga poco o niente.


Ci sono coppie che fingono di separarsi per avere agevolazioni economiche


----------



## Ulisse (9 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti viene il dubbio che la mancanza di spazi e di docenti fosse la causa voluta della decimazione degli studenti.


possibile, credo poco probabile e comunque per me un criterio di selezione deve esserci che però non sia questo nel caso.
e come qualsiasi selezione, come dicono quelli studiati, the sooner the better.
Questo anche a vantaggio di chi dovesse essere non idoneo ad entrare evitandogli di scoprirlo con anni di ritardo con corsi seguiti e studi fatti solo per forza d'inerzia.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Decimazione che rende orgogliosi i superstiti e li convince di essere meritevoli.


Sicuramente in qualcuno si sarà creata questa errata considerazione.
Ma limitatamente a quello che ho visto io, erano molti più esausti e frustrati che orgogliosi.



perplesso ha detto:


> non hai mai fatto una lezione di istituzioni di diritto romano nei primi 3 mesi di corso. altro che 200 e passa


Non metto in dubbio che ci sono facoltà come legge dove si superano tranquillamente le 200 anime.
ma non è questo il punto. 
Non ne faccio una questione di numeri assoluti ma bensì relativi.
Nel mio caso, le aule erano ad occhio e croce idonee per molto meno della metà di quelli che realmente entravano.
Come entrare in 6/7 in un auto
una cosa è una fiat 126 ed un'altra cosa è un Hammer H3

Ricordo persone sedute sui fan coil a pavimento vicino al muro con l'effetto d'estate di farci morire noi dal caldo mentre loro si ritrovavano con i culi ghiacciati...finchè ad uno ad uno poi non si sono rotti tutti visto l'utilizzo come sediolini.

Nei mesi freddi c'era il gradiente termico fra i 35° in aula ed i 10° fuori ed avevi il problema di come gestire, spesso posto sotto al culo, il giaccone.

Io non ho mai seguito un corso di diritto e quindi non posso sapere quanto e come serve prendere appunti o basta più ascoltare che scrivere ma ti posso assicurare che corsi come Analisi I o Fisica I ti costringono a stare per tutta la lezione con un occhio verso la lavagna ed un altro sul foglio a prendere note o passaggi importanti.
In quelle panche stavi gomito a gomito e bastava un mancino o uno che scrivesse a gomito largo ed eri fottuto. 

Per tanti di questi motivi ritengo che una bella selezione all'inizio non può che far bene a chi viene escluso come a chi invece risulta idoneo.

Ed in tutto questo non ho citato gli studenti di professione
quella nutrita fetta di iscritti, molti benestanti, che vedevano l'università come parcheggio in attesa dell'ispirazione.
Gran parte di questi, per scarsa preparazione e/o impegno, finirebbero tranquillamente sotto la mannaia dei test di ingresso

e questo lo dico con la consapevolezza che un test di ingresso avrebbe potuto tranqullamente segare anche me.
E non è che sarebbe stata tutta sta gran perdita per la società eh...


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

scusa @Ulisse quindi secondo te il problema non è strutturale? non dovrebbero aumentare le lezioni, i professori e le aulee, ma diminuire gli studenti?


----------



## Ulisse (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scusa @Ulisse quindi secondo te il problema non è strutturale? non dovrebbero aumentare le lezioni, i professori e le aulee, ma diminuire gli studenti?


no, per niente.
Non sto dicendo questo.

La struttura va dimensionata ma non al lordo.
Senza test di ingresso ti trovi, per esempio, 500 iscritti di cui 200, sempre per esempio, scaldano solo la sedia.

Ha senso impegnare risorse per calibrare una facoltà per questi 500 studenti ?
O meglio sfoltire subito e concentrarsi sui 300 rimasti 
A parità di investimento questo si rifletterebbe (almeno in teoria) in un aumento della qualità.

I fondi per la scuola, come per tante altre cose, sono spesso stanziati di anno in anno con tendenza al ribasso.
A maggior ragione, va creata efficienza nel loro utilizzo.


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no, per niente.
> Non sto dicendo questo.
> 
> La struttura va dimensionata ma non al lordo.
> ...


ma il test di ingresso su che criterio lo fai? perchè tu hai fatto ingegneria e ti sei fatto il culo con la matematica, ma uno che arriva, ad esempio, dal liceo classico, di matematica appena diplomato sa una sega, però poi può essere bravissimo, imparare meglio di altri, laurearsi anche prima
un mio amico, con basi buone di matematica (10 in pagella e tanta attitudine), c'ha messo 10 anni  a laurearsi in ingegneria, però magari al test sarebbe passato ma avrebbe lo stesso "sfruttato il sistema"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma il test di ingresso su che criterio lo fai? perchè tu hai fatto ingegneria e ti sei fatto il culo con la matematica, ma uno che arriva, ad esempio, dal liceo classico, di matematica appena diplomato sa una sega, però poi può essere bravissimo, imparare meglio di altri, laurearsi anche prima
> un mio amico, con basi buone di matematica (10 in pagella e tanta attitudine), c'ha messo 10 anni  a laurearsi in ingegneria, però magari al test sarebbe passato ma avrebbe lo stesso "sfruttato il sistema"


Il test di ingresso di ingegneria lo passi benissimo a fine 4* superiore...
Non ho chiesto a mia figlia esattamente cosa ci fosse ma lei ha trovato un po' di tutto...
Ovviamente se sei in un liceo scientifico e ...hai sempre studiato...


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

La cosa bella dei test d'ingresso di Medicina è che puoi abitare a Milano, passare il test, e trovare posto a Catania.
Diciamo che crea un bel giro di studenti fuori sede.
L'altra cosa bella è che provi il test per varie facoltà, anche quelle di cui non ti frega più di tanto, così sceglierà il caso quello che andrai a fare nella vita.
Volevi magari fare ingegneria e poi ti trovi a fare veterinaria.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa bella dei test d'ingresso di Medicina è che puoi abitare a Milano, passare il test, e trovare posto a Catania.
> Diciamo che crea un bel giro di studenti fuori sede.
> L'altra cosa bella è che provi il test per varie facoltà, anche quelle di cui non ti frega più di tanto, così sceglierà il caso quello che andrai a fare nella vita.
> Volevi fare ingegneria e poi ti trovi a fare veterinaria.


Esattamente...
Ma se sei di Milano e ti mandano a Catania...con buona probabilità molli il colpo...mantenere un figlio fuori sede è veramente costoso e non tutti se lo possono permettere...


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente...
> Ma se sei di Milano e ti mandano a Catania...con buona probabilità molli il colpo...mantenere un figlio fuori sede è veramente costoso e non tutti se lo possono permettere...


Esattamente, sempre che tu non sia figlio di papà (e a Milano ce ne sono).
Quindi ti trovi nell'opzione B, ovvero di scegliere la facoltà sulla base di quello che ti conviene di più e che ti resta dopo essere stato escluso o aver rinunciato.
Un ottimo metodo per creare persona soddisfatte, consapevoli e motivate nel lavoro.... Davvero.
E per escludere quelli con minor reddito di partenza dalla competizione lavorativa.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma il test di ingresso su che criterio lo fai? perchè tu hai fatto ingegneria e ti sei fatto il culo con la matematica, ma uno che arriva, ad esempio, dal liceo classico, di matematica appena diplomato sa una sega, però poi può essere bravissimo, imparare meglio di altri, laurearsi anche prima
> un mio amico, con basi buone di matematica (10 in pagella e tanta attitudine), c'ha messo 10 anni  a laurearsi in ingegneria, però magari al test sarebbe passato ma avrebbe lo stesso "sfruttato il sistema"


questo già sposta il focus non sulla potenziale carenza strutturale ma sulla bontà del test di ingresso.
Ovvio che va pensato bene..benissimo.
Ma come dicevo, non deve essere mirato a valutare (solo) la cultura e preparazione del candidato ma le potenzialità.
Sicuramente vanno perfezionati ma se li vedi già ad oggii hanno quesiti di logica, cultura generale, multidisciplinari 
e questo a prescindere se sono per accedere a facoltà puramente scientifiche o umanistiche.

Non credo che un ragazzo che ha studiato bene ed è preparato possa essere penalizzato dal tipo di istituto superiore che ha frequentato.
Quello che potrebbe accadere è che si possa essere più facilitati in certi quesiti rispetto ad altri.
Chi viene dallo scientifico troverà più facili i questi di matematica rispetto a chi viene dal classico.
Ma la situazione si ribalterebbe su queli di letteratura o cultura generale..


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> possibile, credo poco probabile e comunque per me un criterio di selezione deve esserci che però non sia questo nel caso.
> e come qualsiasi selezione, come dicono quelli studiati, the sooner the better.
> Questo anche a vantaggio di chi dovesse essere non idoneo ad entrare evitandogli di scoprirlo con anni di ritardo con corsi seguiti e studi fatti solo per forza d'inerzia.
> 
> ...


basta adeguare le aule.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta adeguare le aule.


selezionare e contestualmente adeguare alla reale necessità.
Un secchio bucato non si tiene pieno versandoci sempre acqua ma turando i fori.


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> selezionare e contestualmente adeguare alla reale necessità.
> Un secchio bucato non si tiene pieno versandoci sempre acqua ma turando i fori.


la selezione ad Ingegneria, come a Medicina e Giurisprudenza, la fanno gli esami.   le aule sovraffollate le sistemi trovando nuovi spazi, al tempo da noi affittarono un paio di cinema (al tempo c'erano ancora i cinema cittadini) ed il professore talvolta mandava l'assistente bona o il tirapiedi figo per fare lezione.    le soluzioni si trovano.   non puoi rischiare di perdere gente per strada non perchè non capisce i procedimenti stocastici o la garanzia per evizione, ma solo perchè non si ricorda quante finali di coppa ha perso quella squadra bianconera di cui adesso mi sfugge il nome


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

L'unico vantaggio reale è di appianare le differenze tra facoltà sfigate e non, con buona pace di tutte le cattedre presenti anche in quelle che non si filerebbe nessuno se non fosse che almeno un'università la devi frequentare, e chi viene escluso si accatta quello che trova.


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il test di ingresso di ingegneria lo passi benissimo a fine 4* superiore...
> Non ho chiesto a mia figlia esattamente cosa ci fosse ma lei ha trovato un po' di tutto...
> Ovviamente se sei in un liceo scientifico e ...hai sempre studiato...


Appunto
Liceo scientifico 
Ma magari a 14 anni hai sbagliato indirizzo e scegli l’università che ti piace, devi farti il mazzo più di altri se sei carente su alcune cose, ma in questo modo gli seghi le gambe a priori


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la selezione ad Ingegneria, come a Medicina e Giurisprudenza, la fanno gli esami.   le aule sovraffollate le sistemi trovando nuovi spazi, al tempo da noi affittarono un paio di cinema (al tempo c'erano ancora i cinema cittadini) ed il professore talvolta mandava l'assistente bona o il tirapiedi figo per fare lezione.    le soluzioni si trovano.   non puoi rischiare di perdere gente per strada non perchè non capisce i procedimenti stocastici o la garanzia per evizione, ma solo perchè non si ricorda quante finali di coppa ha perso quella squadra bianconera di cui adesso mi sfugge il nome


L’udinese?


----------



## Ulisse (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la selezione ad Ingegneria, come a Medicina e Giurisprudenza, la fanno gli esami.   le aule sovraffollate le sistemi trovando nuovi spazi, al tempo da noi affittarono un paio di cinema (al tempo c'erano ancora i cinema cittadini) ed il professore talvolta mandava l'assistente bona o il tirapiedi figo per fare lezione.    le soluzioni si trovano.   non puoi rischiare di perdere gente per strada non perchè non capisce i procedimenti stocastici o la garanzia per evizione, ma solo perchè non si ricorda quante finali di coppa ha perso quella squadra bianconera di cui adesso mi sfugge il nome


non è sbagliata come soluzione ma la vedo comunque meno efficiente dello sbarramento.
Con questo puoi perdere qualche pezzo buono per strada, certamente.
Ma anche il sovraffollamento, le lotte per prendere il posto o parlare con il prof a ricevimento con tempi simili al giro di F1 a Monza possono avere lo stesso effetto.

L'opportunità di studiare va data a tutti. Esiste la scuola dell'obbligo per questo.
Superata questa, imho, meglio introdurre criteri selettivi

da me mai viste assistenti bone...certi cessi.
ma avevano comunque una lunga lista di estimatori fra gli studenti vista la penuria di esponenti del gentil sesso

il numero di finali perse sono impresse nella memoria di tutti quelli che hanno dato almeno un calcio ad un pallone nel cortile della chiesa.
Vorrei dire sempre troppo poche ma mi disturba già solo l'idea che con tale affermazione io possa augurargli di arrivarci di nuovo ad una finale.


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> questo già sposta il focus non sulla potenziale carenza strutturale ma sulla bontà del test di ingresso.
> Ovvio che va pensato bene..benissimo.
> Ma come dicevo, non deve essere mirato a valutare (solo) la cultura e preparazione del candidato ma le potenzialità.
> Sicuramente vanno perfezionati ma se li vedi già ad oggii hanno quesiti di logica, cultura generale, multidisciplinari
> ...


Guarda… seriamente… il numero chiuso serve solo ad avere una percentuale minore, a livello europeo, di ragazzi che abbandonano l’università


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto
> Liceo scientifico
> Ma magari a 14 anni hai sbagliato indirizzo e scegli l’università che ti piace, devi farti il mazzo più di altri se sei carente su alcune cose, ma in questo modo gli seghi le gambe a priori


Il sistema è spietato, ma in questo modo si sono potute creare anche le opportunità per mantenere le meravigliose facoltà di moda, di arti e scienze teatrali, di Comunicazione e Media, di Sailcazzotriennale.


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il sistema è spietato, ma in questo modo si sono potute creare anche le opportunità per mantenere le meravigliose facoltà di moda, di arti e scienze teatrali, di Comunicazione e Media, di Sailcazzotriennale.


Quindi andiamo a prendere lauree inutili e a frequentare indirizzi assurdi
Perché nessuno ha intenzione di permettere a quello che potrebbe essere bravo, di fare quello per cui è portato 
Coerente


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi andiamo a prendere lauree inutili e a frequentare indirizzi assurdi
> Perché nessuno ha intenzione di permettere a quello che potrebbe essere bravo, di fare quello per cui è portato
> Coerente


Non solo, ma immaginati la pianificazione...
Per una famiglia.... mia figlia pensa a Medicina.
Fino all'ultimo non sai cosa dovrai gestire.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la selezione ad Ingegneria, come a Medicina e Giurisprudenza, la fanno gli esami.   le aule sovraffollate le sistemi trovando nuovi spazi, al tempo da noi affittarono un paio di cinema (al tempo c'erano ancora i cinema cittadini) ed il professore talvolta mandava l'assistente bona o il tirapiedi figo per fare lezione.    le soluzioni si trovano.   non puoi rischiare di perdere gente per strada non perchè non capisce i procedimenti stocastici o la garanzia per evizione, ma solo perchè non si ricorda quante finali di coppa ha perso quella squadra bianconera di cui adesso mi sfugge il nome


non è sbagliata come soluzione ma la vedo comunque meno efficiente dello sbarramento.
Con questo puoi perdere qualche pezzo buono per strada, certamente.
Ma anche il sovraffollamento, le lotte per prendere il posto o parlare con il prof a ricevimento con tempi simili al giro di F1 a Monza possono avere lo stesso effetto.

L'opportunità di studiare va data a tutti. Esiste la scuola dell'obbligo per questo.
Superata questa, imho, meglio introdurre criteri selettivi

da me mai viste assistenti bone...certi cessi.
ma avevano comunque una lunga lista di estimatori fra gli studenti vista la penuria di esponenti del gentil sesso

il numero di finali perse sono impresse nella memoria di tutti quelli che hanno dato almeno un calcio ad un pallone nel cortile della chiesa.
Vorrei dire sempre troppo poche ma mi disturba già solo l'idea che con tale affermazione io possa augurargli di arrivarci di nuovo ad una finale.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto
> Liceo scientifico
> Ma magari a 14 anni hai sbagliato indirizzo e scegli l’università che ti piace, devi farti il mazzo più di altri se sei carente su alcune cose, ma in questo modo gli seghi le gambe a priori


Ma infatti io sono contraria al numero chiuso...
Se vuoi fare ingegneria e hai fatto un istituto tecnico commerciale puoi iniziare a studiare prendendo i libri di preparazione ai test oppure ci si può iscrivere a corso preparatori...


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

Rimetti le lauree quinquennali a numero aperto e vedi come si iscrivono in meno.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie che fanno finte separazioni per avere vantaggi, fiscali e vari aiuti tra cui rette scolastiche.
> Viene preso in considerazione il reddito del solo coniuge che li ha a carico. Ti dico una coppia benestante, lei insegnante, finta separazione i due figli sono arrivati a terminare università con borse di studio rette patì a zero.
> Il marito imprenditore edile che aveva reddito altissimo.
> Comunque una coppia di impiegati con uno stipendio dignitoso e sapendo gestire i risparmi, arriva a pagare 4000 euro di retta. Detto questo se ci si comporta correttamente la prendi in quel posto.


Separati! 
Benestante un insegnante è un pochino esagerato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Separati!
> Benestante un insegnante è un pochino esagerato.


Ah Brune, hai capito che hanno giocato proprio sul lavoro di lei. 
Benestante la famiglia nella globalità. 
Lui Imprenditore edile, con la fantomatico separazione lui aveva un'altra prima casa. 
Ovvio che, se lei avesse avuto un lavoro di prestigio il colpo non sarebbe riuscito


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non è sbagliata come soluzione ma la vedo comunque meno efficiente dello sbarramento.
> Con questo puoi perdere qualche pezzo buono per strada, certamente.
> Ma anche il sovraffollamento, le lotte per prendere il posto o parlare con il prof a ricevimento con tempi simili al giro di F1 a Monza possono avere lo stesso effetto.
> 
> ...


come detto, i criteri selettivi sono quelli dei primi esami pesanti.  chè alla fine, il problema del sovraffollamento è appunto al primo anno di corso.  dal secondo, non esiste nemmeno più a Giurisprudenza.    deve infatti ai tempi miei venivano in pellegrinaggio quelli delle facoltà scientifiche in cerca di questi esseri mitologici chiamati donne, di cui avevano solo sentito parlare


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto, i criteri selettivi sono quelli dei primi esami pesanti.  chè alla fine, il problema del sovraffollamento è appunto al primo anno di corso.  dal secondo, non esiste nemmeno più a Giurisprudenza.    deve infatti ai tempi miei venivano in pellegrinaggio quelli delle facoltà scientifiche in cerca di *questi esseri mitologici chiamati donne, di cui avevano solo sentito parlare*


che però se la tiravano e non gliela davano


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

Il pellegrinaggio verso Biologia....


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il pellegrinaggio verso Biologia....


io direi più verso anatomia


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io direi più verso anatomia


Biologia era a netta prevalenza femminile, ricordo.


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che però se la tiravano e non gliela davano


da morire.   ho visto cose che manco sulla Cintura di Orione


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Biologia era a netta prevalenza femminile, ricordo.


si ma la mia era una battuta 



perplesso ha detto:


> da morire.   ho visto cose che manco sulla Cintura di Orione


che fanno sulla cintura di orione?


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si ma la mia era una battuta
> 
> 
> che fanno sulla cintura di orione?


tu ci scherzi su, ma guarda che al tempo era veramente così. tra Giurisprudenza, Conservazione dei Beni Culturali e Biologia il rapporto donne/uomini era 2-1.   ad Ingegneria e nelle facoltà scientifiche in genere era una donna ogni 50.   etu vedevi sti derelitti che con la scusa di venire a trovare gli amici aspiranti avvocati venivano in pellegrinaggio


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ci scherzi su, ma guarda che al tempo era veramente così. tra Giurisprudenza, Conservazione dei Beni Culturali e Biologia il rapporto donne/uomini era 2-1.   ad Ingegneria e nelle facoltà scientifiche in genere era una donna ogni 50.   etu vedevi sti derelitti che con la scusa di venire a trovare gli amici aspiranti avvocati venivano in pellegrinaggio


che tristezza però


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che tristezza però


Perché?
Un modo come un altro per conoscere.


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Un modo come un altro per conoscere.


ma non nella modalità da morto di fame che va a cercare una femmina in crisi di astinenza


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non nella modalità da morto di fame che va a cercare una femmina in crisi di astinenza


s+ ma a parte qualche raro caso, te devi pensare al vero Nerd impedito con le donne.   quindi si muovevano come sapevano.   a Giurisprudenza, tra la sproporzione tra uomini e donne ed il fatto che c'era già allora una quota significativa di gay che facevano outing come dicono quelli studiati, per alcuni di loro certe facoltà dovevano sembrare il Paradiso islamico


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non nella modalità da morto di fame che va a cercare una femmina in crisi di astinenza


Ma no... si parla sempre di giovani virgulti comuni che passavano il loro tempo quasi esclusivamente a studiare .
Ai quali mica arrivava (allora, come oggi) la donna sul piatto, senza fare niente.
Non c'erano manco i social.
All'epoca o cambiavi facoltà, o facevi la muffa.
Perlomeno a biologia evitavi il rischio tamarre delle disco, che non ti cagavano comunque di striscio perché non erano targettizzate sullo studente scientifico medio squattrinato.


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> s+ ma a parte qualche raro caso, te devi pensare al vero Nerd impedito con le donne.   quindi si muovevano come sapevano.   a Giurisprudenza, tra la sproporzione tra uomini e donne ed il fatto che c'era già allora una quota significativa di gay che facevano outing come dicono quelli studiati, per alcuni di loro certe facoltà dovevano sembrare il Paradiso islamico


Da alcune di quelle facoltà miserabili sono giunti ai giorni nostri molti uomini ancora vergini o quasi.


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Da alcune di quelle facoltà miserabili sono giunti ai giorni nostri molti uomini ancora vergini o quasi.


diciamo una BBT 15 anni prima, appunto senza internet, social, chat.   però Youporn forse c'era già


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> s+ ma a parte qualche raro caso, te devi pensare al vero Nerd impedito con le donne.   quindi si muovevano come sapevano.   a Giurisprudenza, tra la sproporzione tra uomini e donne ed il fatto che c'era già allora una quota significativa di gay che facevano outing come dicono quelli studiati, per alcuni di loro certe facoltà dovevano sembrare il Paradiso islamico


uno di questi era al mare


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ah Brune, hai capito che hanno giocato proprio sul lavoro di lei.
> Benestante la famiglia nella globalità.
> Lui Imprenditore edile, con la fantomatico separazione lui aveva un'altra prima casa.
> Ovvio che, se lei avesse avuto un lavoro di prestigio il colpo non sarebbe riuscito


Credo che il punto fosse che lui non pagava le tasse sul guadagno reale e la gabola serviva a questo.


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo una BBT 15 anni prima, appunto senza internet, social, chat.   però Youporn forse c'era già


Alla mia epoca c'erano forse i tacs e i Pentium 75.
Il porno al cinema.
Di studenti nerd era pieno, ovviamente, per facoltà che se interrompevi, come ho fatto io (io ho iniziato a lavorare mentre studiavo), prima di aver concluso i 5 anni più uno di laboratorio, non ti davano niente in mano.
E c'era un abisso con i giovani che già lavoravano continuativamente, uscivano la sera per locali, scopavano tranquillamente avendo più tempo e soldi.
Fa specie pensare che una certa parte della classe dirigente attuale di una certa età abbia avuto una gioventù sfigata come quella che girava per le facoltà scientifiche di allora.


----------



## omicron (9 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Alla mia epoca c'erano forse i tacs e i Pentium 75.
> Il porno al cinema.
> Di studenti nerd era pieno, ovviamente, per facoltà che se interrompevi, come ho fatto io (io ho iniziato a lavorare mentre studiavo), prima di aver concluso i 5 anni più uno di laboratorio, non ti davano niente in mano.
> E c'era un abisso con i giovani che già lavoravano continuativamente, uscivano la sera per locali, scopavano tranquillamente avendo più tempo e soldi.
> Fa specie pensare che u*na certa parte della classe dirigente attuale di una certa età abbia avuto una gioventù sfigata* come quella che girava per le facoltà scientifiche di allora.


dici che si vogliono vendicare?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che il punto fosse che lui non pagava le tasse sul guadagno reale e la gabola serviva a questo.


No no sui guadagni aveva trovato altre soluzioni. Erano molto bene organizzati.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> però Youporn forse c'era già


si, ma si pagava a tempo e la connessione era a 56K
ci voleva molto impegno, avere le idee chiare su cosa andare a vedere e l'eiaculazione precoce era tutta a vantaggio della bolletta telefonica.

Poi per fortuna hanno introdotto le tariffe flat....


----------



## Ulisse (10 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda… seriamente… il numero chiuso serve solo ad avere una percentuale minore, a livello europeo, di ragazzi che abbandonano l’università


quindi è dimostrato che ci sono grosse percentuali di studenti che si iscrivono e non completano.
Filtrare in ingresso non è quindi sbagliato


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> quindi è dimostrato che ci sono grosse percentuali di studenti che si iscrivono e non completano.
> Filtrare in ingresso non è quindi sbagliato


La selezione in ingresso è molto difficile. 
Ad esempio fino a prima degli anni sessanta,  vi era l'esame di ammissione alla scuola media.  Chi non lo passava andava alla scuola commerciale.  Chi per ragioni economiche sapeva di non poter frequentare nemmeno quella, andava a lavorare.  Questo benché le elementari prevedessero un esame alla fine della seconda e uno alla fine della quinta. In classi di 40 o più alunni, con doppi turni,  anche dopo l'istituzione della Scuola Media Unica, le bocciature e gli abbandoni altissimi.
Chiunque può cercare su Raiplay le inchieste sul lavoro minorile negli anni settanta. E con minorile si intende bambini di 7/11 anni che facevano manovalanza da benzinai, bar, officine, panettieri. Le bambine guardavano i fratelli o iniziavano a fare le sarte. Bambini mandati allo sbaraglio in un mondo adulto dove l'abuso di prendersi almeno sberle era la prassi. 
Cosa c'entra con l'università? 
C'entra che quei bambini sono i nonni di chi oggi dovrebbe o vorrebbe fare l'università.  
Quei bambini hanno cresciuto figli che hanno fatto la scuola media magari con i doppi turni.
Ora capite il senso dei test di ammissione e cosa selezionano? 
È facile prendere in giro chi si è iscritto a scienze delle merendine, ma negli anni ottanta era presentato come il futuro per lavorare in TV e nella pubblicità.  Le facoltà sconsigliate erano molte e tra queste medicina.
Forse si potrebbe imparare dalla esperienza a capire cosa è la propaganda, almeno se si ha studiato un po' comunicazione.


----------



## omicron (10 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> quindi è dimostrato che ci sono grosse percentuali di studenti che si iscrivono e non completano.
> Filtrare in ingresso non è quindi sbagliato


E chi se ne frega? Se vogliono smettere che smettano, lo stato deve servire il popolo non inchiappettarlo a ripetizione con scuse di merda come il numero di abbandono scolastico 
Che spesso chi smette di studiare non lo fa perché non ha voglia o non ci arriva 
Ma perché non ha soldi o è scomodo per frequentare, non hanno tutti l’università sotto casa


----------



## ologramma (10 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La selezione in ingresso è molto difficile.
> Ad esempio fino a prima degli anni sessanta,  vi era l'esame di ammissione alla scuola media.  Chi non lo passava andava alla scuola commerciale.  Chi per ragioni economiche sapeva di non poter frequentare nemmeno quella, andava a lavorare.  Questo benché le elementari prevedessero un esame alla fine della seconda e uno alla fine della quinta. In classi di 40 o più alunni, con doppi turni,  anche dopo l'istituzione della Scuola Media Unica, le bocciature e gli abbandoni altissimi.
> Chiunque può cercare su Raiplay le inchieste sul lavoro minorile negli anni settanta. E con minorile si intende bambini di 7/11 anni che facevano manovalanza da benzinai, bar, officine, panettieri. Le bambine guardavano i fratelli o iniziavano a fare le sarte. Bambini mandati allo sbaraglio in un mondo adulto dove l'abuso di prendersi almeno sberle era la prassi.
> Cosa c'entra con l'università?
> ...


meglio che te lo scrivo , brava nel ricordare  cosa si faceva  nella nostra gioventù


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> quindi è dimostrato che ci sono grosse percentuali di studenti che si iscrivono e non completano.
> Filtrare in ingresso non è quindi sbagliato


il delta tra iscritti e laureati ci sarà sempre.   per mille ed un motivo.   filtrare in ingresso è ininfluente


----------



## Ulisse (10 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E chi se ne frega? Se vogliono smettere che smettano, lo stato deve servire il popolo non inchiappettarlo a ripetizione con scuse di merda come il numero di abbandono scolastico
> Che spesso chi smette di studiare non lo fa perché non ha voglia o non ci arriva
> Ma perché non ha soldi o è scomodo per frequentare, non hanno tutti l’università sotto casa


lo stato serve il popolo non è sinonimo di spreco.
Poichè sono soldi delle tasse mie e tue credo che se venissero usati con maggiore efficienza sarebbe ancora meglio.

Se tua figlia si dovesse iscrive all'università ma senza dare esami e prendendola alla stregua di un parcheggio tu continueresti a pagarle le tasse o le faresti un bel discorso sulla eventualità di lasciare e non far spendere alla famiglia soldi inutilmente ?



perplesso ha detto:


> il delta tra iscritti e laureati ci sarà sempre.   per mille ed un motivo.   filtrare in ingresso è ininfluente


ma è ovvio che lo sbarramento non annullerebbe il delta.
Ma una riduzione è molto probabile
Proprio perchè ci sono tanti motivi che determinano quel delta, non ci vedo niente di male ad introdurre azioni mitigratici verso uno di questi.


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> lo stato serve il popolo non è sinonimo di spreco.
> Poichè sono soldi delle tasse mie e tue credo che se venissero usati con maggiore efficienza sarebbe ancora meglio.
> 
> Se tua figlia si dovesse iscrive all'università ma senza dare esami e prendendola alla stregua di un parcheggio tu continueresti a pagarle le tasse o le faresti un bel discorso sulla eventualità di lasciare e non far spendere alla famiglia soldi inutilmente ?
> ...


ti risulta che abbia inciso sulla percentuali dei laureati a Medicina?


----------



## omicron (10 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> lo stato serve il popolo non è sinonimo di spreco.
> Poichè sono soldi delle tasse mie e tue credo che se venissero usati con maggiore efficienza sarebbe ancora meglio.
> 
> Se tua figlia si dovesse iscrive all'università ma senza dare esami e prendendola alla stregua di un parcheggio tu continueresti a pagarle le tasse o le faresti un bel discorso sulla eventualità di lasciare e non far spendere alla famiglia soldi inutilmente ?
> ...


Ma ha senso organizzare lauree inutili? Non è spreco quello? A me scoccia di più vedere gente laureata in scienze umanistiche per la comunicazione (che prima o poi capirò a cosa serve),  che vedere ampliare la possibilità di frequentare indirizzi che abbiano un senso alle persone che lo vogliono fare,  non è che temi regalano qualcosa eh, le lauree te le paghi care 
Se mia figlia non da esami certo che non la mantengo a bivaccare, ma non c’entra un cazzo


----------



## Ulisse (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma ha senso organizzare lauree inutili? Non è spreco quello? A me scoccia di più vedere gente laureata in scienze umanistiche per la comunicazione (che prima o poi capirò a cosa serve),  che vedere ampliare la possibilità di frequentare indirizzi che abbiano un senso alle persone che lo vogliono fare,  non è che temi regalano qualcosa eh, le lauree te le paghi care
> Se mia figlia non da esami certo che non la mantengo a bivaccare, ma non c’entra un cazzo


uno studio, che ammetrii anche di nn capirne lo scopo,  sia inutile lo dici tu e nn so con quale parametri lovvaluti a questo punto.

Non c'entra un cazzo?
Non credo proprio.
Ti opporresti perché colpirebbe direttamente la tua di tasca ed allora si che guarderesti lo spreco.
Ma anche altri sprechi, nelle università come nella sanità ti impattano nella tasca nella forma di pressione fiscale.



perplesso ha detto:


> ti risulta che abbia inciso sulla percentuali dei laureati a Medicina?


Se nn cambia la percentuale, cambia l'investimento che nn deve coprire un tot studenti ma una parte.
Quindi si arriverebbe allo stesso risultato a costo inferiore.

giusto il primo articolo trovato in rete conferma proprio un impatto positivo sull'abbandono in quelle anumero chiuso:

"Il dato più interessante è che *solo i corsi di studi con test ed ammissioni a numero chiuso registrano il numero di rinuncia agli studi minori *in assoluto (le commissioni di analisi ritengono sia per il fatto che il test di ammissione motivi maggiormente lo studente). In questo senso, infatti, si registra nelle facoltà di medicina un abbandono limitato al 6%."

Ciò è confermato anche dal Ministro dell’Università – Messa – che ha dichiarato: «Guardando i dati delle diverse aree disciplinari, è significativa la bassa percentuale di abbandono in scienze mediche tra primo e secondo anno, corsi per accedere ai quali i giovani si preparano intensamente e spesso a lungo."

fonte:








						Abbandoni negli atenei al 12%. Tengono Medicina e Ingegneria -
					

L’Italia è al secondo posto in Europa per disoccupazione giovanile. Questo il dato confermato recentemente dagli studi che analizzano il




					www.nuovomille.it


----------



## omicron (11 Settembre 2022)

è proprio perché lo stato si è messo a fare conti di “guadagno” che si va a merda, non si pensa più al servizio ma a quanto costa e a quanto si guadagna
Ma lo scopo dello stato non è il profitto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è proprio perché lo stato si è messo a fare conti di “guadagno” che si va a merda, non si pensa più al servizio ma a quanto costa e a quanto si guadagna
> Ma lo scopo dello stato non è il profitto


In linea di principio sì.
Ma lo scopo non è nemmeno buttare i soldi.
Sempre si fa una valutazione costi e benefici.
Il punto è che, anche in piena buona fede,  si può sbagliare,  anche per visioni politiche differenti.
Anche se siamo in una campagna elettorale imbarazzante, sappiamo che non è questione di brutti e cattivi di colori diversi, ma di fiducia nelle "regole del mercato" o di tentativo di pianificare. 
Paradossalmente chi chiede che non vi sia nessun tipo di sbarramento è, forse inconsapevolmente,  per il libero mercato e ha fiducia nelle risorse del singolo e di chi "ha voglia di lavorare". 
Invece una pianificazione dà maggiore risorse a chi studia e poi lavora.


----------



## omicron (11 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In linea di principio sì.
> Ma lo scopo non è nemmeno buttare i soldi.
> Sempre si fa una valutazione costi e benefici.
> Il punto è che, anche in piena buona fede,  si può sbagliare,  anche per visioni politiche differenti.
> ...


Noi siamo i nostri soldi allo stato perché loro pensino ai servizi che ci servono 
Invece chi dovrebbe essere “a servizio del cittadino” non fa quello che deve fare
E si vede in qualsiasi campo 
L’Italia ha un disavanzo  primario positivo eppure i servizi fanno schifo da tutte le parti
E quei soldi dove vanno? Cosa ci fanno?
Visto che poi i servizi ce li paghiamo mica ce li regalano
Io  per mandare mia figlia a scuola devo portare acqua bicchieri e scottex, altri carta igienica, raccogliamo soldi per la cancelleria 
E sono spese in più rispetto alle tasse che ho già pagato 
Intanto Le scuole cadono a pezzi
E Non ci sono insegnanti
Stessa cosa se si pensa al trasporto pubblico o alle forze dell’ordine 
La sanità poi non ne parliamo 
Eppure noi paghiamo e i soldi ci sono Anche se ti dicono il contrario e tagliano 
Favorendo l’iniziativa privata 
Che devo ripagare


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Noi siamo i nostri soldi allo stato perché loro pensino ai servizi che ci servono
> Invece chi dovrebbe essere “a servizio del cittadino” non fa quello che deve fare
> E si vede in qualsiasi campo
> L’Italia ha un disavanzo  primario positivo eppure i servizi fanno schifo da tutte le parti
> ...


No.
Noi diamo i soldi allo Stato per il suo funzionamento,  non per avere servizi.  Altrimenti ci rivolgeremo a strutture private che, sappiamo bene per esperienze del passato e del presente in altri paesi, non possono essere per tutti.
Lo Stato ha un proprio costo che aumenta più gli si chiede di fornire servizi e di controllare che tutto funzioni bene. 
Le cose che ti vengono richieste a scuola non fanno parte del servizio, sono oggetti che rendono più confortevole la permanenza.  Potrebbero chiedere che ognuno si porti il suo bicchiere e tovagliolo, ma sarebbe poco igienico. Oppure potrebbe essere fornito con relativi sprechi di ciò che viene considerato di tutti e di nessuno.  Ma lo Stato asfalta anche le stradina in Calabria o in Val Seriana e ti soccorre se stai male.
Lo fa male? Chiediamo che lo faccia meglio.
Ma non aspettiamoci che sia un fornitore di servizi.
Una delle funzioni delle tasse è la redistribuzione.


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Favorevole.
> 
> Ho vissuto sulla mia pelle i primi anni universitari con aule sovraffollate e compattate come scatole di sardine.
> Bisognava andare a prendere il posto due ore prima della lezione tutto a svantaggio dello studio perché nn solo erano ore perse (difficile andare oltre il leggiucchiare in un ambiente così caotico) ma impattavano a livello fisico costringendomi a prendere il treno all'alba.
> ...


Favorevolissima, e quoto il tuo discorso. 

Ma tanto si sa che le rette universitarie fan comodo  , e se poi il mondo del lavoro non è per nulla funzionale al numero di laureati tanto peggio per loro! 

A tacere le capre per cui la grammatica questa sconosciuta , ma pure qui dovremmo andare a fondo di una riforma scolastica che non si vuole fare.  Siamo gli unici "ciucci" (e mi ci metto anch'io) che non hanno, ad esempio, capito l'importanza di sapere l'inglese come l'italiano.  Non che latino&greco siano inutili, eh, ma se un po' di quelle ore venissero impiegate per essere all'altezza della conoscenza linguistica di altri paesi, magari magari un domani, se il lavoro non lo si trova in Italia, chi va all'estero da laureato non si deve accontentare di fare il barman per imparare la lingua


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> uno studio, che ammetrii anche di nn capirne lo scopo,  sia inutile lo dici tu e nn so con quale parametri lovvaluti a questo punto.
> 
> Non c'entra un cazzo?
> Non credo proprio.
> ...


se la media di abbandono è in generale il 12, una riduzione al 6 non vale lo sforzo.


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Favorevolissima, e quoto il tuo discorso.
> 
> Ma tanto si sa che le rette universitarie fan comodo  , e se poi il mondo del lavoro non è per nulla funzionale al numero di laureati tanto peggio per loro!
> 
> *A tacere le capre per cui la grammatica questa sconosciuta* , ma pure qui dovremmo *andare a fondo di una riforma scolastica *che non si vuole fare.  Siamo gli unici "ciucci" (e mi ci metto anch'io) che non hanno, ad esempio, capito l'importanza di sapere l'inglese come l'italiano.  Non che latino&greco siano inutili, eh, ma se un po' di quelle ore venissero impiegate per essere all'altezza della conoscenza linguistica di altri paesi, magari magari un domani, se il lavoro non lo si trova in Italia, chi va all'estero da laureato non si deve accontentare di fare il barman per imparare la lingua


Taciamo anche l'obbligo scolastico prolungato al primo biennio della secondaria di secondo grado...popolato da gente che non ci vuole essere, che manco compra i libri e passa il tempo a fare casino. 

Non solo perdendo tempo fa, ma soprattutto facendone anche perdere. 

In questo paese non si è neanche all'inizio delle competenze europee stabile a Lisbona nel 2020, fra cui seconda lingua parlata come lingua madre, piuttosto che l'utilizzo delle tecnologie. 

SE poi si tiene conto del fatto che questa tipologia di welfare non potrà durare in eterno, non parliamo di educazione finanziaria...siamo il fanalino di coda anche da questo punto di vista. Con una incapacità diffusa di stendersi un piano assicurativo finanziario in grado di proteggere e costruire una base previdenziale e di investimento correlato alle diverse fasi di vita. 

Se questo lo si correla alle tipologie di contratto che non prevedono tipologie di assistenza, per esempio sanitaria o che richiedono la pianificazione di un proprio piano previdenziale integrativo...


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

se sono richieste europee, sono sicuramente stupide ed inutili quando non dannose, quindi non rispettarle è un dovere


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sono richieste europee, sono sicuramente stupide ed inutili quando non dannose, quindi non rispettarle è un dovere


Ma certo!
Siamo gli unici europei che all'estero per lavoro non sanno parlare inglese, ma direi che va tutto bene così


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sono richieste europee, sono sicuramente stupide ed inutili quando non dannose, quindi non rispettarle è un dovere


Ma tu sai in cosa consistono o è un dogma a cui ti inchini a priori?


(e già il fatto che utilizzi il termine "richieste" mi dice che no, non sai).


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Siamo gli unici europei che all'estero per lavoro non sanno parlare inglese, ma direi che va tutto bene così


Ma noi dobbiamo rimanere in italia. 
Belli fermi e immobili. 

Siamo itagliani....per la minchia!!!!


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma noi dobbiamo rimanere in italia.
> Belli fermi e immobili.
> 
> Siamo itagliani....per la minchia!!!!


Eh già, potrei anche essere d'accordo, se non fosse che poi, sti ragazzi tutti laureati, di qualcosa devono pur riuscire a campare 
È così, con il loro scarso inglese, vanno a fare i barman . Almeno, a differenza che in Italia, riescono a sopravviverci


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Siamo gli unici europei che all'estero per lavoro non sanno parlare inglese, ma direi che va tutto bene così


sì, certo, gli unici.   credici


----------



## oriente70 (11 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Siamo gli unici europei che all'estero per lavoro non sanno parlare inglese, ma direi che va tutto bene così


Sicura di Spagnoli e Francesi   io avrei i miei dubbi ...


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sicura di Spagnoli e Francesi  io avrei i miei dubbi ...


o anche Greci o slavi


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu sai in cosa consistono o è un dogma a cui ti inchini a priori?
> 
> 
> (e già il fatto che utilizzi il termine "richieste" mi dice che no, non sai).


nulla di quello che viene dall'UE merita attenzione.   se tu ci credi, amen


----------



## oriente70 (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> o anche Greci o slavi


Non volevo infierire ancora .


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla di quello che viene dall'UE merita attenzione.   se tu ci credi, amen


quindi ti inchini a priori, del sapere intendo.


Posizioni


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sicura di Spagnoli e Francesi   io avrei i miei dubbi ...


Mah.... ne parlavo col mio ex proprio ieri, a riguardo dell'opportunità di far svolgere a nostro figlio un corso di inglese a parte, o di chiamare una teacher a casa 
E mi diceva che sì, gli spagnoli non so, ma di certo i francesi ci magnano in testa.... 

Hai riscontri diversi?


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> quindi ti inchini a priori, del sapere intendo.
> 
> 
> Posizioni


L'UE è una struttura concepita per non funzionare.   tu cosa sai dei meccanismi degli enti UE?


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... ne parlavo col mio ex proprio ieri, a riguardo dell'opportunità di far svolgere a nostro figlio un corso di inglese a parte, o di chiamare una teacher a casa
> E mi diceva che sì, gli spagnoli non so, ma di certo i francesi ci magnano in testa....
> 
> Hai riscontri diversi?


sì.   i mangiarane parlano inglese solo dove gli serve e basta.   sai come si traduce locqueil?


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh già, potrei anche essere d'accordo, se non fosse che poi, sti ragazzi tutti laureati, di qualcosa devono pur riuscire a campare
> È così, con il loro scarso inglese, vanno a fare i barman . Almeno, a differenza che in Italia, riescono a sopravviverci


Io non sono d'accordo sull'immobilismo.

Ma d'altra parte, questo paese sta in piedi sul mantra "cambiare tutto per non cambiare niente"

E la lamentela è lo sport nazionale.
Più ancora che il calcio.

I ragazzi, e le opportunità a loro offerte, sono lo specchio degli adulti e soprattutto dei vecchi.

Capisco molto bene quelli che se ne vanno...una gerontocrazia è la morte per un giovane.

Si prevede, con buone possibilità di investimento, che entro il 2050 circa il 20% della popolazione mondiale (ossia circa 9 miliardi di persone) sarà composta da over 65.

Un buon mercato!


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   i mangiarane parlano inglese solo dove gli serve e basta.   sai come si traduce locqueil?


No, non lo so, anche se il francese un po' lo mastico 
Non ne facevo comunque una questione quasi  "morale", ma un dato di fatto. 
Noi, dove e quando l'inglese serve, siamo indietro assai


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> L'UE è una struttura concepita per non funzionare.   tu cosa sai dei *meccanismi degli enti UE*?


Non stiamo parlando di questo e non ho intenzione neanche di entrare nel discorso, perchè è una deviazione inutile e inutilmente dispersiva riguardo il discorso delle competenze scolastiche e di come vengano inserite nei curriculi a discendere dalle indicazioni nazionali (che hanno sostituito i programmi scolastici), con cui non ha nulla a che vedere fra l'altro. 

Si sta parlando di "competenze europee".
E ti ho chiesto se sai di cosa parli dicendo che sono "richieste".

E ho sottolineato il fatto che l'utilizzo del termine richieste è indicativo del fatto che no, non lo sai.

Ma ti inchini a priori al dogma "tutto ciò che è europeo è il male"?
che Torquemada levati


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, non lo so, anche se il francese un po' lo mastico
> Non ne facevo comunque una questione quasi  "morale", ma un dato di fatto.
> Noi, dove e quando l'inglese serve, siamo indietro assai


come tutti gli altri.   a parte scandinavi, finnici ed olandesi


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di questo e non ho intenzione neanche di entrare nel discorso, perchè è una deviazione inutile e inutilmente dispersiva riguardo il discorso delle competenze scolastiche e di come vengano inserite nei curriculi a discendere dalle indicazioni nazionali (che hanno sostituito i programmi scolastici), con cui non ha nulla a che vedere fra l'altro.
> 
> Si sta parlando di "competenze europee".
> E ti ho chiesto se sai di cosa parli dicendo che sono "richieste".
> ...


se non hai idea di come funzionano le istituzioni europee, non puoi sapere nulla del resto.   le competenze scolastiche non sono tutte uguali.   e qui siamo indietro anche e soprattutto nei lavori pratici, dove l'inglese serve zero, per dire.

a me serve gente che sappia tenere in mano ago e filo.   se poi sanno anche bresciano e napoletano, meglio.   l'inglese, è relativo


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> come tutti gli altri.   a parte scandinavi, finnici ed olandesi


Mah.... a me risulta che siamo uno degli ultimi paesi europei a conoscere l'inglese. 
Poi, per carità, posso anche sbagliare....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

Il problema è una solida conoscenza della lingua madre che non viene data.
@Ulisse hai ragione che alle superiori arrivano ragazzi insopportabili. 
Ma bisogna capire perché lo sono.
Altrimenti altro che test di ingresso per l'università,  facciamo un bel test lombrosiano e in base a quello stabiliamo chi deve raccogliere pomodori e chi fare l'ingegnere. 
Arrivano in quelle condizioni perché,  per ragioni di classe e strutturali, non sono stati formati per avere le competenze linguistiche,  di comprensione dei testi complessi e attentive e di organizzazione del pensiero e delle nozioni per poter partecipare. 
È ovvio che conta anche la parte genetica e "non si può cavar sangue da una rapa", ma esistono studi da cui sono stati ricavati metodi e materiali per riuscire a formare persone disabili.
Quindi la scuola potrebbe formare meglio tutti.
Non lo fa perché per questioni ideologiche vengono fatte scelte dannose. Non è che se si forma una élite che conserva il suo potere di élite la società funziona bene per quella élite.
L'unica cosa che funziona è l'autocompiacimento di chi, nonostante tutto,  ce la fa.


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non hai idea di come funzionano le istituzioni europee, non puoi sapere nulla del resto.   le competenze scolastiche non sono tutte uguali.   e qui siamo indietro anche e soprattutto nei lavori pratici, dove l'inglese serve zero, per dire.
> 
> *a me serve gente* che sappia tenere in mano ago e filo.   se poi sanno anche bresciano e napoletano, meglio.   l'inglese, è relativo


  


Se anche non sanno tradursi un contratto in italiano, e saltano le postille in carattere microscopico sono ancora più appetibili?
Mi piace la tua visione ampia e collocata nella modernità. Ma soprattutto comprensiva di un progetto ampio e lungimirante.

Venendo a noi...io non ho detto che non ho idea di come funzionano. Lo stai scrivendo tu, è una tua inferenza. 

IO ho detto che non ho intenzione di entrare nel discorso e spiegato anche il perchè.
Che è diverso. E lo ribadisco.

Se vuoi parliamo di competenze.

Dimmi, per esempio a questo proposito, lo trovo interessante...cosa significa per te che le competenze scolastiche (...scusami...ma è uno strafalcione simpaticissimo) non sono tutte uguali?


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è una solida conoscenza della lingua madre che non viene data.
> @Ulisse hai ragione che alle superiori arrivano ragazzi insopportabili.
> Ma bisogna capire perché lo sono.
> Altrimenti altro che test di ingresso per l'università,  facciamo un bel test lombrosiano e in base a quello stabiliamo chi deve raccogliere pomodori e chi fare l'ingegnere.
> ...


Il punto è che non è un'onta nemmeno dire "non ce la faccio, non mi interessa l'università, non sono bravo a studiare, ecc. ecc". 
Il problema secondo me è quello di un sistema che vuole tutti laureati, ma poi non può offrire a tutti questi laureati adeguato lavoro. 
Ed è pure quello inerente al chi, e come, si laurea, alle competenze offerte ben prima di arrivare all'università. 
Altrimenti risolviamo la questione come dice @perplesso  : serve gente che impugni la zappa, o ago e filo,  quindi strachissenefrega se non sa l'inglese. Dimenticandosi però dei laureati che magari, anziché rassegnarsi a zappa o ago&filo preferiscono tentare la strada all'estero, e che malgrado anni e anni sui libri non sanno l'inglese


----------



## oriente70 (11 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... ne parlavo col mio ex proprio ieri, a riguardo dell'opportunità di far svolgere a nostro figlio un corso di inglese a parte, o di chiamare una teacher a casa
> E mi diceva che sì, gli spagnoli non so, ma di certo i francesi ci magnano in testa....
> 
> Hai riscontri diversi?


Ho lavorato con molte ditte in campo internazionale e dire che ai francesi non gli girano le palle dover parlare in inglese paeliamone


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se anche non sanno tradursi un contratto in italiano, e saltano le postille in carattere microscopico sono ancora più appetibili?
> Mi piace la tua visione ampia e collocata nella modernità. Ma soprattutto comprensiva di un progetto ampio e lungimirante.
> 
> Venendo a noi...io non ho detto che non ho idea di come funzionano. Lo stai scrivendo tu, è una tua inferenza.
> ...


non usare i giochini dialettici con me.  se non sai come funzionano le istituzioni UE, dillo chiaramente, non rifugiarti nel non ho voglia di parlarne,.

detto questo

tu sei partita col dire che tenere i ragazzi forzatamente a scuola fino al biennio delle superiori è na minchiata e su questo sono anche d'accordo con te.   poi hai tirato fuori la storiella di Lisbona 2020, che essendo una questione europea, è chiaramente na roba inutile.  quindi deciditi, sti ragazzi li vogliamo tenere a scuola fino a che età?   perchè se vuoi ragazzi che parlino un inglese fluente, altro che 16 anni.

a me, e lo ripeto come esempio di chi vorrebbe crescere come impresa, servono operai specializzati.  nel mio piccolo, gente che sappia cucire a mano e macchina.   in altri settori, servono altre capacità.   quindi intanto ti dico che manca quasi del tutto una scuola professionale, cosa che c'era quando ero pischello io.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il punto è che non è un'onta nemmeno dire "non ce la faccio, non mi interessa l'università, non sono bravo a studiare, ecc. ecc".
> Il problema secondo me è quello di un sistema che vuole tutti laureati, ma poi non può offrire a tutti questi laureati adeguato lavoro.
> Ed è pure quello inerente al chi, e come, si laurea, alle competenze offerte ben prima di arrivare all'università.
> Altrimenti risolviamo la questione come dice @perplesso  : serve gente che impugni la zappa, o ago e filo,  quindi strachissenefrega se non sa l'inglese. Dimenticandosi però dei laureati che magari, anziché rassegnarsi a zappa o ago&filo preferiscono tentare la strada all'estero, e che malgrado anni e anni sui libri non sanno l'inglese


Ma io rispondevo a Ulisse e al suo accenno degli insofferenti alla scuola. 
Non solo non penso che tutti debbano laurearsi (anche ben oltre il problema della collocazione) ma anche che ci sia ancora una idea elitaria della università e della collocazione sociale di chi si laurea. È evidente che non tutti debbano fare i dirigenti (per continuare a parlare in italiano). Ma è anche evidente che una laurea non rende tuttologi neppure nel proprio campo.  Per questo è necessaria una formazione di base forte.
Ma se dal periodo post unitario e poi nel dopoguerra è stato fatto uno sforzo per l'alfabetizzazione, non è stato per fare un piacere, ma perché servivano operai che sapessero leggere.
È indubbio non solo che servano artigiani a tutti i livelli e in tutti i settori, ma oh pure gli artigiani sono persone che hanno il diritto e il dovere di avere quella formazione di base che ora ha solo qualche fortunato che è incappato in bravi insegnanti. La scuola funziona quando funziona anche con insegnanti mediocri.


----------



## Vera (11 Settembre 2022)

Che cazzate! Non serve andare all'università. Lo sanno tutti che per imparare il tuttologismo basta andare su Facebook.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma ha senso organizzare lauree inutili? Non è spreco quello? A me scoccia di più vedere gente laureata in scienze umanistiche per la comunicazione (che prima o poi capirò a cosa serve),  che vedere ampliare la possibilità di frequentare indirizzi che abbiano un senso alle persone che lo vogliono fare,  non è che temi regalano qualcosa eh, le lauree te le paghi care
> Se mia figlia non da esami certo che non la mantengo a bivaccare, ma non c’entra un cazzo


Tu parli perché tua figlia ha 4 anni...
Io parlo perché ho mia figlia ammessa ad ingegneria....
È veramente diverso..
Perché piuttosto che lasciare un ragazzo di 19 anni un anno fermo a fare un cazzo...gli farei fare piuttosto un anno di una laurea a cazzo...
Perché se si fermano un anno e non prendono un libro in mano per un anno... è veramente difficile che riprendano a studiare.. ..
Purtroppo i numeri chiusi alle università portano a questo...


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non usare i giochini dialettici con me.  se non sai come funzionano le istituzioni UE, dillo chiaramente, non rifugiarti nel non ho voglia di parlarne,.


Io uso la chiarezza, e soprattutto non mi presto ai giochini. 

Fosse maieutica (e quindi ne avessi un guadagno in termini di apprendimento) forse potrei considerarlo.
Ma dipenderebbe comunque dal contenuto della proposta, che dovrebbe comunque essere innovativa rispetto a ciò che già so.

Quindi, in ossequio alla chiarezza e in spregio ai giochetti che non mi piacciono se non almeno un minimo elaborati, non mi presto allo spostare funzionalmente il focus, ossia se sto parlando di competenze non seguo il discorso su altro, per esempio il funzionamento degli enti europei.

Ciò detto.

Veniamo al focus: competenze europee.

che dicono?
Che obiettivi si pongono?
che percorso propongono?
come vengono inserite nelle indicazioni nazionali che sostituiscono i programmi?



perplesso ha detto:


> tu sei partita col dire che tenere i ragazzi forzatamente a scuola fino al biennio delle superiori è na minchiata e su questo sono anche d'accordo con te. poi hai tirato fuori la storiella di Lisbona 2020, che essendo una questione europea, è chiaramente na roba inutile. quindi deciditi, sti ragazzi li vogliamo tenere a scuola fino a che età? perchè se vuoi ragazzi che parlino un inglese fluente, altro che 16 anni.
> 
> a me, e lo ripeto come esempio di chi vorrebbe crescere come impresa, servono operai specializzati. nel mio piccolo, gente che sappia cucire a mano e macchina. in altri settori, servono altre capacità. quindi intanto ti dico che manca quasi del tutto una scuola professionale, cosa che c'era quando ero pischello io.


E' un fatto il risultato della strutturazione dell'obbligo. C'è poco da essere o non essere d'accordo.
E' una questione di osservazione non strumentale a questa o quella direzione.
E di rilevazione dei risultati.

A questo riguardo, non serve che io porti dati.
E' sufficiente farsi una ricerchina di quelle aeree e se ne trovano a iosa.

Fra le competenze europee è indicato l'utilizzo di una seconda lingua come lingua madre.
E, ovviamente visto che si sta parlando di competenze, il presupposto è la conoscenza della lingua madre.

E' la domanda che non funziona. E ci sta, non sapendo nulla di pedagogia e neppure degli ultimi studi riguardanti l'apprendimento (e..minchia....se non sai l'inglese ti devi affidare al traduttore perchè sono scritti in inglese e prodotti nel mondo anglosassone che è avanti a noi di almeno 30 anni)

Non è questione di età.
E' una questione di curricoli.

I nostri percorsi scolastici sono costruiti sulla riforma gentile...
Sono state fatte minimali modifiche, niente di strutturale e soprattutto niente di adeguato a ciò che sta accadendo.

Imparare a imparare, che è una competenza chiave, per esempio.

La specializzazione degli operai dovrà essere rivista nell'ottica dell'automatizzazione.
Più tardi lo si farà...più la gara a chi parla peggio con slavi e greci sarà reale, ma non nei termini di chi parla peggio ma di chi se la prende di più in culo rispetto alla capacità di innovare e soprattutto alla capacità di farlo leggendo i cambiamenti in atto.


Questi ultimi anni pare non abbiano insegnato un cazzo, a qualcuno, salvo consolidare l'abilità alla lamentela.
Chi sopravviverà, in termini aziendali, sarà chi riuscirà a *render sostenibile* il suo sistema azienda, piccolo o grande che sia.
Nel significato più ampio di sostenibilità.

Le scuole professionali, così come sono ora pensate, stanno sfornando analfabeti funzionali e coltivando l'analfabetismo di ritorno.
Hanno un corpo docente che insegna roba che manco si usa più o che si userà ancora per pochissimo.

Corpo docente che è demotivato e si ritrova, senza alcuna formazione specifica, ad affrontare problematiche comportamentali che non permettono di gestire un gruppo classe figuriamoci insegnargli anche il minimo indispensabile per leggere un testo più lungo di dieci righe. ( e questo implica il *non sviluppo* della competenza di ascolto e traduzione, passaggio da astratto a concreto e da concreto ad astratto, che in soldoni è l'incapacità di imparare a maneggiare anche un semplice ago e filo)

Non hanno laboratori adeguati, salvo rare eccezioni.
Per non parlare di spazi e legami con le aziende del territorio (con cui si dice, nella norma, dovrebbero esser costruiti percorsi di alternanza...mi fa ridere solo scriverne....)

Sono parcheggi in attesa dell'adempimento. E poi riduttori del danno.
Oltre che laboratori di creazione di carne da macello per cooperative, aziende che propongono stage gratuiti e simili.

Per riassumere tutto in una frase: se non si passa dagli obiettivi alle competenze, se non si inserisce una valutazione che sappia tener in equilibrio qualitativo e quantitativo, se non si passa ad una pianificazione delle necessità e delle disponibilità, se non si riforma veramente la scuola, e non l'università che è ridicola per come è impostata in italia rispetto al mondo anglosassone per esempio anche solo dal punto di vista dell'aderenza al mondo del lavoro, ma i gradi più bassi...avremo tantissima gente che sa maneggiare ago e filo e lo sa fare solo in quel modo e al minimo cambiamento non sa che fare.
Che non sa legger un contratto e si fa fottere per 6 euro l'ora.
Salvo poi incazzarsi e ovviamente scegliere le scorciatoie.

Inutile lamentarsi delle tenie se se ne fa la fabbrica.

Sai, fra le competenze chiave di una scuola adeguata la tempo e non adeguata a gentile, imparare a imparare è una di quelle centrali.

Fra la competenze delle aziende che in questi anni non solo non hanno perso ma sono cresciute, c'è quella della formazione interna.
E della fidelizzazione dei propri impiegati.
A partire dalla costruzione di un welfare interno. Anche minimo. Ma soprattutto in rete con il territorio.


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Che cazzate! Non serve andare all'università. Lo sanno tutti che per imparare il tuttologismo basta andare su Facebook.


Minchia.....non c'ho mica l'accaunt di faichbuc...

che disdetta....


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

....credo che anche questo qui si sia informato su faichbuc...o forse suo cuggino


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... ne parlavo col mio ex proprio ieri, a riguardo dell'opportunità di far svolgere a nostro figlio un corso di inglese a parte, o di chiamare una teacher a casa
> E mi diceva che sì, gli spagnoli non so, ma di certo i francesi ci magnano in testa....
> 
> Hai riscontri diversi?


I miei figli l inglese lo parlano eccome...
Scuole statali...
No teacher privata (se non per un periodo alle medie entrambi)
Adesso al liceo.
.sono cmq preparatissimi...
Mio figlio oltretutto sta facendo la certificazione Cambridge...
Onestamente posso dire che con un po' di buona volontà...e obbiettivi sul lungo termine ti possono portare ad avere l intelligenza di studiare bene una lingua straniera indispensabile come l inglese...
E ...poi un domani...
Che facciamo pure l idraulico...
Ma a casa loro...
I ns figli devono avere la possibilità di lavorare...a casa ns...non a Londra col "re Carlo"......


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei figli l inglese lo parlano eccome...
> Scuole statali...
> No teacher privata (se non per un periodo alle medie entrambi)
> Adesso al liceo.
> ...


Bello bellissimo, glielo anzi: ve lo auguro  
Però quella che sarà la situazione occupazionale da noi tra.... anche solo 5 anni, non la possiamo prevedere. 
O meglio: sappiamo che da decenni va in peggiorando.  Prezzi alle stelle e stipendi spesso inadeguati.  Che si fa presto a dire che c'è lavoro per tutti, se poi copre le sole bollette della luce 
Sono la prima ad augurarmi che mio figlio non finisca in culandia per sempre, comunque! 
Ma se dovesse capitare che lo volesse/dovesse fare vorrei che ne fosse anche preparato. 
L'idraulico?
Ma magari!
Uno dei pochi lavori che spari il qualunque preventivo e la gente è disposta a pagarti oro, pur di non avere la tubatura che gocciola acqua o il lavandino intasato


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io uso la chiarezza, e soprattutto non mi presto ai giochini.
> 
> Fosse maieutica (e quindi ne avessi un guadagno in termini di apprendimento) forse potrei considerarlo.
> Ma dipenderebbe comunque dal contenuto della proposta, che dovrebbe comunque essere innovativa rispetto a ciò che già so.
> ...


tutto quello che arriva a livello pedagogico dal mondo anglosassone può serenamente finire nel WC senza nemmeno perdere un secondo a leggerlo.

Prendo atto che non sai nulla delle istituzioni europee.

ciò premesso.   per sapere tenere in mano ago e filo s'intende conoscere le basi del lavoro, che restano sempre le stesse, nel tempo.  l'adeguamento delle scuole professionali deve saper insegnare a questi ragazzi e ragazze ad adattare le conoscenze di base alle trasformazioni del lavoro.  che può essere anche conoscere in modo sufficiente la lingua del paese in cui si lavora.  nel nostro caso, l'italiano.   mica che no.

il discorso del saper leggere un contratto è una bella teoria che non ha alcuna attinenza col reale.   perchè significa presumere che tutti abbiano le stesse capacità.  cosa che non è.

sarebbe come spiegare ad un ingegnere che 2+2=4 è solo una possibilità, ma che in diritto ed in politica succede di rado.   non so se è chiara la metafora


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto quello che arriva a livello pedagogico dal mondo anglosassone può serenamente finire nel WC senza nemmeno perdere un secondo a leggerlo.
> 
> ciò premesso. per sapere tenere in mano ago e filo s'intende conoscere le basi del lavoro, che restano sempre le stesse, nel tempo. l'adeguamento delle scuole professionali deve saper insegnare a questi ragazzi e ragazze ad adattare le conoscenze di base alle trasformazioni del lavoro. che può essere anche conoscere in modo sufficiente la lingua del paese in cui si lavora. nel nostro caso, l'italiano. mica che no.
> 
> ...


diciamo che è un bene che ti occupi di teoria delle istituzioni europee...


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei figli l inglese lo parlano eccome...
> Scuole statali...
> No teacher privata (se non per un periodo alle medie entrambi)
> Adesso al liceo.
> ...


in un mondo che si orienta verso la multipolarità l'inglese NON è indispensabile.   anche perchè commercialmente parlando, conta più l'american english di quello oxfordiano.


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> diciamo che è un bene che ti occupi di teoria delle istituzioni europee...


le istituzioni europee, tutte, sono progettate per non funzionare.    il concetto di base è questo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> in un mondo che si orienta verso la multipolarità l'inglese NON è indispensabile.   anche perchè commercialmente parlando, conta più l'american english di quello oxfordiano.


Va bene...
Hai ragione tu..
Non so che dirti...
Scusa se ho aperto bocca...
Scusa se ho dei figli ...e posso raccontare quello che fanno...
Ma conta di più fare come fai tu!e dici tu .


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> le istituzioni europee, tutte, sono progettate per non funzionare.    il concetto di base è questo.


certo!!!

come si può contraddire un fatto di tale portata ed evidenza?

Manco serve neppure più la teoria delle istituzioni europee per sostenerlo  

....è solo questione di tempo e l'italia risorgerà!!
in tutta la sua romanica potenza (e cazzo duro a volontà )


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene...
> Hai ragione tu..
> Non so che dirti...
> Scusa se ho aperto bocca...
> ...


quello che fanno i tuoi figli è quello che il sistema permette.  non è una questione di fare giusto o sbagliato, perchè quello presuppone l'avere una scelta.   che loro NON hanno.   dico semplicemente che nella tua narrazione è sbaglato solo affermare che l'inglese sia indispensabile.   perchè la realtà del mondo del lavoro dice che no.


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> certo!!!
> 
> come si può contraddire un fatto di tale portata ed evidenza?
> 
> ...


ti ho già chiesto di non usare i giochi dialettici con me.  e si dice Romana non romanica, DB.   che poi lo sai cosa sia il romanico


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ho già chiesto di non usare i giochi dialettici con me.  e si dice Romana non romanica, DB.   che poi lo sai cosa sia il romanico


e io ti ho già scritto che non solo non faccio giochetti, ma che soprattutto non mi ci presto neppure  
(ma sono disponibile per la maieutica, interessante ovviamente)

vacca per vacca per me va bene anche romantica...il cazzo duro è poi l'essenza del romanticismo e pure del risorgimento!!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene...
> Hai ragione tu..
> Non so che dirti...
> Scusa se ho aperto bocca...
> ...


Io sono d'accordo,  ma avere figli conta quel che conta. Altrimenti Ipazia dovrebbe tacere.
Essendo un forum va benissimo intervenire un po' in ordine sparso, quindi vanno bene anche le esperienze personali.  Ma il tema che si è andato sviluppando è l'utilità di una selezione in ingresso per l'università. Non essendo una discoteca in cui vanno tenute percentuali adeguate di persone m, f, lgbtq+... bisogna andare oltre le esperienze e gli interessi personali. 
Nonostante trovi un po' eccessiva la preoccupazione dei genitori per l'acquisizione dell'inglese quando alle creature può servire per avvisare quando devono fare pipì (abbastanza simile per altro) va riconosciuta la necessità di una conoscenza che consenta di capire qualcosa anche qui ai confini dell'impero,  anche alle piccinine, idraulici o zappatori. Ma si ottiene già grazie a predisposizione, impegno e film e canzoni. Un tempo vedere un film inglese o americano in lingua originale,  a Milano, non in cima a una montagna,  era più difficile che trovarlo in cecoslovacco con sottotitoli in russo.  Oggi si vedono serie su tutte le piattaforme e sono migliorata anch'io, anche se negata. 
Sono noiosa, ma il problema è la comprensione del testo nella lingua madre che deve iniziare presto e che è molto faticoso per gli insegnanti e non possono farlo in classi troppo numerose. 
Poi le persone con capacità di comprensione potranno lavorare con gli aghi, i tubi o la zappa e chi avrà altre qualità di creatività continuerà la tradizione italiana di stile.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che fanno i tuoi figli è quello che il sistema permette.  non è una questione di fare giusto o sbagliato, perchè quello presuppone l'avere una scelta.   che loro NON hanno.   dico semplicemente che nella tua narrazione è sbaglato solo affermare che l'inglese sia indispensabile.   perchè la realtà del mondo del lavoro dice che no.


I miei figli...al momento una scelta l hanno.. 
Vieni a vivere a Milano ..
E poi mi dici se l inglese serve o no ..


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> e io ti ho già scritto che non solo non faccio giochetti, ma che soprattutto non mi ci presto neppure
> (ma sono disponibile per la maieutica, interessante ovviamente)
> 
> vacca per vacca per me va bene anche romantica...il cazzo duro è poi l'essenza del romanticismo e pure del risorgimento!!


facciamola semplice:  secondo te 8 anni tra elementari e medie possono bastare per definire una capacità di leggere un testo normale, senza espressioni tecniche particolari o no?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo,  ma avere figli conta quel che conta. Altrimenti Ipazia dovrebbe tacere.
> Essendo un forum va benissimo intervenire un po' in ordine sparso, quindi vanno bene anche le esperienze personali.  Ma il tema che si è andato sviluppando è l'utilità di una selezione in ingresso per l'università. Non essendo una discoteca in cui vanno tenute percentuali adeguate di persone m, f, lgbtq+... bisogna andare oltre le esperienze e gli interessi personali.
> Nonostante trovi un po' eccessiva la preoccupazione dei genitori per l'acquisizione dell'inglese quando alle creature può servire per avvisare quando devono fare pipì (abbastanza simile per altro) va riconosciuta la necessità di una conoscenza che consenta di capire qualcosa anche qui ai confini dell'impero,  anche alle piccinine, idraulici o zappatori. Ma si ottiene già grazie a predisposizione, impegno e film e canzoni. Un tempo vedere un film inglese o americano in lingua originale,  a Milano, non in cima a una montagna,  era più difficile che trovarlo in cecoslovacco con sottotitoli in russo.  Oggi si vedono serie su tutte le piattaforme e sono migliorata anch'io, anche se negata.
> Sono noiosa, ma il problema è la comprensione del testo nella lingua madre che deve iniziare presto e che è molto faticoso per gli insegnanti e non possono farlo in classi troppo numerose.
> Poi le persone con capacità di comprensione potranno lavorare con gli aghi, i tubi o la zappa e chi avrà altre qualità di creatività continuerà la tradizione italiana di stile.


Siamo su un forum...
Ma l avere o non avere figli non è appunto un requisito...
Ma se tutti smettessimo di figliare...
Avremmo risolto tutti i ns problemi...in circa 40 anni massimo...

L avere figli riporta davanti a degli scenari differenti rispetto a chi non ne ha . 

E sono la prima a dire che i figli vanno fatti...se sentiti ..

Non per obbligo...o per altro...


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei figli...al momento una scelta l hanno..
> Vieni a vivere a Milano ..
> E poi mi dici se l inglese serve o no ..


Personalmente sono favorevole all'innalzare un muro alto 8 metri e filo spinato elettrificato, con Vopos armati fino ai denti e con l'ordine di abbattere chiunque tenti di uscire dal cerchio delle tangenziali.    al massimo potete essere presi come  esempio da NON imitare.


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> *facciamola semplice:  *secondo te 8 anni tra elementari e medie possono bastare per definire una capacità di leggere un testo normale, senza espressioni tecniche particolari o no?


   

«_v’è complessità quando sono inseparabili le differenti componenti che costituiscono un tutto […] e quando v’è un tessuto interdipendente, interattivo e interretroattivo fra le parti e il tutto e fra il tutto e le parti_»3. (E.M.)

Più semplice di così non è possibile. 
Volendone parlare seriamente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Personalmente sono favorevole all'innalzare un muro alto 8 metri e filo spinato elettrificato, con Vopos armati fino ai denti e con l'ordine di abbattere chiunque tenti di uscire dal cerchio delle tangenziali.    al massimo potete essere presi come  esempio da NON imitare.



Perfetto...nessun problema...
Raccontalo però per favore a tutti i tuoi compaesani che ogni giorno vogliono farsi curare col ssn  a Milano o a Pavia o a Bergamo o a Brescia...
Io sono solo contenta...
Su questo non puoi ribattere.. 
Te lo assicuro...
...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Siamo su un forum...
> Ma l avere o non avere figli non è appunto un requisito...
> Ma se tutti smettessimo di figliare...
> Avremmo risolto tutti i ns problemi...in circa 40 anni massimo...
> ...


Io penso che faccia cambiare la prospettiva su tutto, nella maggior delle persone, ma non a tutti e c'è chi può vedere oltre anche senza figli. 
L'importante credo che sia far capire cosa si vede, senza dire che l'abbiamo visto grazie ai figli. 
Del resto basta vedere un film di fantascienza per capire che il futuro lo si immagina abbastanza male. Per fortuna lo costruiscono i giovani.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che faccia cambiare la prospettiva su tutto, nella maggior delle persone, ma non a tutti e c'è chi può vedere oltre anche senza figli.
> L'importante credo che sia far capire cosa si vede, senza dire che l'abbiamo visto grazie ai figli.
> Del resto basta vedere un film di fantascienza per capire che il futuro lo si immagina abbastanza male. Per fortuna lo costruiscono i giovani.


Ma i fogli sono il ns lasciapassare per il futuro...senza nuove generazioni saremo finiti...
È un " obbligo" di tutti crescere le nuove generazioni.. 
Passatemi il termine obbligo...che ho messo apposta tra virgolette


----------



## omicron (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tu parli perché tua figlia ha 4 anni...
> Io parlo perché ho mia figlia ammessa ad ingegneria....
> È veramente diverso..
> Perché piuttosto che lasciare un ragazzo di 19 anni un anno fermo a fare un cazzo...gli farei fare piuttosto un anno di una laurea a cazzo...
> ...


No scusa ma non hai capito cosa ho scritto 
Io ho scritto di aumentare le lezioni, di assumere insegnanti e sfruttare aulee per quei ragazzi che voi considerate “in più” che per voi sono “zavorre” che non passano il test 
Perché sputtanare anno a fare lezioni di sta minchia lo fai tu perché stai a milano
Io che sto in culonia non perdo un anno di soldi, viaggi, rotture di cazzo, per tenere impegnato lo studente
Ma non è che se mia figlia ha 5 anni io di università non ne so niente, ne ho avuti di amici che si sono laureati e ne conosco di gente  che studia
Ma non è chiaro perché aumentare le lezioni ad ingegneria sia sperpero di denaro pubblico mentre inventare il corso di laurea di lana caprina sia un investimento intelligente


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma i fogli sono il ns lasciapassare per il futuro...senza nuove generazioni saremo finiti...
> È un " obbligo" di tutti crescere le nuove generazioni..
> Passatemi il termine obbligo...che ho messo apposta tra virgolette


Certo siamo tutti parte di quel villaggio che serve per crescere ogni "figlio". Però non è che tutti siano in grado di farlo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No scusa ma non hai capito cosa ho scritto
> Io ho scritto di aumentare le lezioni, di assumere insegnanti e sfruttare aulee per quei ragazzi che voi considerate “in più” che per voi sono “zavorre” che non passano il test
> Perché sputtanare anno a fare lezioni di sta minchia lo fai tu perché stai a milano
> Io che sto in culonia non perdo un anno di soldi, viaggi, rotture di cazzo, per tenere impegnato lo studente
> ...


Non ho capito esattamente cosa volevi dirmi...
Ad ingegneria ci vai solo se hai un bel cervello...(fidati amici medici mi hanno confermato che è più " facile" medicina)...
Io sostengo il fatto che a non ci dovrebbero essere test d ingresso...
B che se un ragazzo non viene preso nell' università prescelta è meglio che faccia per un anno un corso differente.. 
L importante è il non mollare i libri ..
Se mi dici che poi per me che vivo nei pressi di Milano sia più semplice...ti dico che hai perfettamente ragione...
Ma Milano...chiede un prezzo...e ti assicuro che non è solo economico.  
La vita qua ..mica è semplice...mica ti regalano nulla.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo siamo tutti parte di quel villaggio che serve per crescere ogni "figlio". Però non è che tutti siano in grado di farlo.


O semplicemente non vogliono
Mia sorella per esempio non ha mai voluto figli.. 
Mica è un obbligo...farli...!
Non si è persone migliori solo perché ci si riproduce.. 
Lo dice anche Vasco!


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perfetto...nessun problema...
> Raccontalo però per favore a tutti i tuoi compaesani che ogni giorno vogliono farsi curare col ssn  a Milano o a Pavia o a Bergamo o a Brescia...
> Io sono solo contenta...
> Su questo non puoi ribattere..
> ...


i miei compatres tendenzialmente vanno a farsi curare in Toscana.   e questo te lo assicuro io


----------



## omicron (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ho capito esattamente cosa volevi dirmi...
> Ad ingegneria ci vai solo se hai un bel cervello...(fidati amici medici mi hanno confermato che è più " facile" medicina)...
> Io sostengo il fatto che a non ci dovrebbero essere test d ingresso...
> B che se un ragazzo non viene preso nell' università prescelta è meglio che faccia per un anno un corso differente..
> ...


Ne conosco tanti di ingegneri 
Lo so 
Sono anche mezzi matti e si perdono in un bicchier d’acqua 
Cervellotici 
Se sono anche architetti ti puoi sparare 
Intelligenti certo, non sanno fare altro se non calcoli 

poi tu vivi a Milano ma sarebbe lo stesso se fosse Siena o Firenze o Roma o Perugia o Pisa
Dove ci sono grandi poli univeritsri, puoi permetterti di perdere tempo in una facoltà del cazzo per non perdere la voglia di studiare (e non lo so se non la perdi), perché tanto per chi sta vicino tanto fa prendere un pullman piuttosto che un altro 
Io che vivo in un posto di merda poco servito prima di tutto non ho niente di regalato (mi si dica dove regalano qualcosa che ci vado), in più dovrei buttare un anno di soldi e tempo per non perdere la voglia di studiare a fare un indirizzo scemo
Quando basterebbe usare quelle risorse per implementare altri indirizzi? Ma la logica dove sta? Invece di migliorare il servizio spendiamo soldi per roba inutile? Ma che senso ha?


----------



## omicron (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> i miei compatres tendenzialmente vanno a farsi curare in Toscana.   e questo te lo assicuro io


E minchia direi  la sanità toscana è del tutto sopravvalutata


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> «_v’è complessità quando sono inseparabili le differenti componenti che costituiscono un tutto […] e quando v’è un tessuto interdipendente, interattivo e interretroattivo fra le parti e il tutto e fra il tutto e le parti_»3. (E.M.)
> 
> Più semplice di così non è possibile.
> Volendone parlare seriamente.


quindi bastano o no?


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E minchia direi  la sanità toscana è del tutto sopravvalutata


perchè tu non sai com'è conciato l'ospedale qui


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> i miei compatres tendenzialmente vanno a farsi curare in Toscana.   e questo te lo assicuro io


Allora quelli che salgono al Galeazzi a farsi operare li rimando tutti giù giuro...

Senza parlare di quelli che prenotano al San Raffaele...
Nessun problema...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ne conosco tanti di ingegneri
> Lo so
> Sono anche mezzi matti e si perdono in un bicchier d’acqua
> Cervellotici
> ...


Però tu fai un discorso generale e futuro.  Giulia un discorso particolare e immediato.
Certo che sarebbe intelligente fare corsi collaterali per sostenere chi ha vuoti per l'indirizzo seguito alla superiori.
Ma allo il CEPU con chi farebbe i soldi?
E vale lo stesso per i mille corsi privati.
Ci siamo dimenticati quando tutti correvano a fare corsi di "informatica"? Poi l'interfaccia è diventata semplice e vengono proposte cose diverse.
La percentuale dei bambini obesi è impressionante?  Benissimo,  si propongo corsi sportivi, ma guai a lasciare giocare i bambini nei cortili, guai se la vecchia vicina si azzarda a dire di non lanciare sassi, guai a non mangiare tutto il giorno. 
Tutto è business.
Oggi leggevo di una ennesima polemica per la Sirenetta nera. Ma è business.  Sarà mica superamento delle discriminazioni e degli stereotipi.  Poi ci sarà un'altra versione con un* sirenettə fluido. Altro business.
Certo sono ideologie sceme, ma sempre al business puntano. Esattamente come le riforme vengono fatte se non intaccano interessi.


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora quelli che salgono al Galeazzi a farsi operare li rimando tutti giù giuro...
> 
> Senza parlare di quelli che prenotano al San Raffaele...
> Nessun problema...


basta che non ti riferisci a genovesi e rumenta attorno, parlando di miei compatres, altrimenti conosci già la risposta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta che non ti riferisci a genovesi e rumenta attorno, parlando di miei compatres, altrimenti conosci già la risposta


Infatti mi stavo già mangiando le mani...

Ma no ...ci sono anche spezzini che sono qua...a farsi curare.....


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti mi stavo già mangiando le mani...
> 
> Ma no ...ci sono anche spezzini che sono qua...a farsi curare.....


gli unici possono essere diretti allo IEO-   il resto va in Toscana. o al Gaslini.   però se vuoi te ne mando uno io da curare.   non crederai ai tuoi occhi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli unici possono essere diretti allo IEO-   il resto va in Toscana. o al Gaslini.   però se vuoi te ne mando uno io da curare.   non crederai ai tuoi occhi


Ok ci rinuncio...
Mollo il colpo...
Hai ragione tu!
Basta!
Perché tu...sei l intera città di spezia ..
Perché sei il capo supremo...


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok ci rinuncio...
> Mollo il colpo...
> Hai ragione tu!
> Basta!
> ...


vorrai mica conoscere Spezia meglio di me, spero.    lo vuoi il tipo che dico io?  guarda che è una rarità zoologica, ti perdi un'occasione


----------



## Vera (11 Settembre 2022)

Andate in Lombardia, Toscana, fuori dall'Italia (La Spezia). L'importante è che vi facciate curare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vorrai mica conoscere Spezia meglio di me, spero.    lo vuoi il tipo che dico io?  guarda che è una rarità zoologica, ti perdi un'occasione


No ...tu sei il capo indiscusso...
Chiedo venia...
Mai errare con te ..
Ho peccato di superbia...


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E minchia direi  la sanità toscana è del tutto sopravvalutata


Ma non è vero!!! Io purtroppo per un periodo ho dovuto frequentare spesso  l'ospedale di Cisanello e in cura dal professore che curava mio padre ho trovato anche molta gente che veniva un po' da tutta Italia, Milano compreso... sinceramente non mi posso lamentare del trattamento ricevuto...sempre trovato belle persone che lavoravano volentieri...ci hanno aiutato molto a superare brutti momenti ed è stato fatto tutto quello che era possibile fare in quella situazione.


----------



## omicron (12 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!!! Io purtroppo per un periodo ho dovuto frequentare spesso  l'ospedale di Cisanello e in cura dal professore che curava mio padre ho trovato anche molta gente che veniva un po' da tutta Italia, Milano compreso... sinceramente non mi posso lamentare del trattamento ricevuto...sempre trovato belle persone che lavoravano volentieri...ci hanno aiutato molto a superare brutti momenti ed è stato fatto tutto quello che era possibile fare in quella situazione.


Dove sto io fa pietà


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dove sto io fa pietà


Come sempre dipende dalle persone.  Certamente ci sono forme di organizzazione che favoriscono professionalità e rapporto umano e altre no.
Se i turni sono organizzati male, può capitare di trovarsi al pronto soccorso con personale stremato o in un reparto con personale poco preparato o demotivato.
La sanità poi è fatta da tante altre cose, come il medico di base,  specialisti, esami diagnostici.
La situazione dei medici di base in Lombardia,  ma credo ovunque,  è drammatica.  Per questo si parlava di numero chiuso all'università. 
Gli ospedali in Lombardia sembrano di alto livello, infatti vi sono pazienti da tutta Italia e organizzazioni per l'ospitalità delle famiglie. 
Ma la sanità è valutata anche in base a ciò che crediamo di avere bisogno. 
Leggete il primo capitolo di America di Francesco Costa sul caso degli oppiacei come anti-nausea e antidolorifici.  Guardate il documentario sul Talidomide su Netflix e vedrete come si può convincere l'opinione pubblica che una prassi o un farmaco siano necessari.


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> facciamola semplice:  secondo te 8 anni tra elementari e medie possono bastare per definire una capacità di leggere un testo normale, senza espressioni tecniche particolari o no?





ipazia ha detto:


> «_v’è complessità quando sono inseparabili le differenti componenti che costituiscono un tutto […] e quando v’è un tessuto interdipendente, interattivo e interretroattivo fra le parti e il tutto e fra il tutto e le parti_»3. (E.M.)
> 
> Più semplice di così non è possibile.
> Volendone parlare seriamente.





perplesso ha detto:


> quindi bastano o no?


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2022)

lo prendo come un no


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo prendo come un no


Prendilo come "comprensione del testo" (mancata) 

tua.  

Del resto, se non comprendi quel tipo di risposta, è impossibile parlarne in modo sensato.


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prendilo come "comprensione del testo" (mancata)
> 
> tua.
> 
> Del resto, se non comprendi quel tipo di risposta, è impossibile parlarne in modo sensato.


lo prendo come un non so cosa rispondere e la butto  in caciara.   eppure la domanda è semplice.  e tendenzialmente la tua risposta equivale ad un non bastano per N motivi, che se ora vuoi elencarmi, ti dico cosa mi torna e cosa no


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo prendo come un non so cosa rispondere e la butto  in caciara.   eppure la domanda è semplice.  e tendenzialmente la tua risposta equivale ad un non bastano per N motivi, che se ora vuoi elencarmi, ti dico cosa mi torna e cosa no


No. Non bastano.  La complessità della realtà è tale che richiede capacità di astrazione e di considerare più aspetti contemporaneamente che si acquisiscono con la maturazione del cervello che avviene intorno ai 16 anni.  Il tempo in cui infatti veniva affrontata filosofia. 
Del resto abbiamo visto una tendenza alla semplificazione anche in persone che hanno studiato maggiore.  Bisogna cercare di avere una popolazione consapevole,  anche se ad alcuni può apparire vantaggioso che non lo sia. Ovviamente il tutto deve comportare anche una formazione specifica degli insegnanti e una organizzazione adeguata.


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2022)

quindi l'obbligo scolastico a 18 anni ha senso?


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo prendo come un non so cosa rispondere e la butto  in caciara.   eppure la domanda è semplice.  e tendenzialmente la tua risposta equivale ad un non bastano per N motivi, che se ora vuoi elencarmi, ti dico cosa mi torna e cosa no


Puoi prenderla come preferisci.

*Il punto è che quella citazione è la risposta alla tua domanda.*

Il fatto che tu la scambi per caciara è solo il sintomo del fatto che questa non è la tua materia. 

Che motivo hai di intestardirti?


Ognuno sa quello che sa.
L'intelligenza di una persona si valuta anche su quando sa dire "mah...questa non la so mi metto in ascolto", non pensi?

E pensa. Questa che ho scritto sopra, semplificata, è una delle competenze chiave dell'educazione permanente.


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Puoi prenderla come preferisci.
> 
> Il punto è che quella citazione è la risposta alla tua domanda.
> 
> ...


una persona intelligente riconosce quando l'interlocutore sa di cosa sta parlando.   e quando l'interlocutore tergiversa invece di rispondere, è sospetto.

Inoltre sai che non amo quando non mi si risponde.   quindi, questi motivi per i quali gli 8 anni di elementari e medie non bastano sono....?


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> una persona intelligente riconosce quando l'interlocutore sa di cosa sta parlando.   e quando l'interlocutore tergiversa invece di rispondere, è sospetto.
> 
> *Inoltre sai che non amo quando non mi si risponde.  * quindi, questi motivi per i quali gli 8 anni di elementari e medie non bastano sono....?


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2022)

ridi ridi, intanto mo m'è venuta voglia di un gelato


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ridi ridi, intanto mo m'è venuta voglia di un gelato


Adeguato direi , prendilo pure.


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2022)

Cioccolato fondente, menta e panna?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Cioccolato fondente, menta e panna?


Ma la panna montata?


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2022)

certo


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Cioccolato fondente, menta e panna?


Ommadonna santissima....non commento. 

E sia.


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ommadonna santissima....non commento.
> 
> E sIa.


non mi diventare timida all'ora della cena comunitaria in refettorio.   cosa ti turba?  il cioccolato fondente o la menta?


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi diventare timida all'ora della cena comunitaria in refettorio.   cosa ti turba?  il cioccolato fondente o la menta?


io sono introversa, nella migliore delle ipotesi, non timida...

gelato + cioccolato + menta + panna...distolgo lo sguardo anche dall'immagine che tenta senza successo di crearsi nella mia mente


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2022)

stai diventando noiosa


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai diventando noiosa


Sono noiosa. Da sempre.

Sto invecchiando piuttosto...pure gli occhiali, per la gioia di G.


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2022)

ma gli racconti ancora quella storia di quando ci aveva provato con te quel tizio con la barba che poi è salpato da Quarto?


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Siamo gli unici europei che all'estero per lavoro non sanno parlare inglese, ma direi che va tutto bene così


La stragrande maggioranza dei miei amici e compagni di classe è andata a lavorare, con ottime opportunità, all'estero già decenni fa.
Gran Bretagna, USA, Germania, Francia.
All'epoca i nostri laureati erano stimati e richiesti, la qualità delle nostre lauree scientifiche riconosciuta.
E devo dire che chi ha fatto questa scelta ha migliorato sostanzialmente la propria vita lavorativa e non.
Mia figlia sta prendendo in considerazione l'opportunità di fare un anno di liceo all'estero.
Credo che il futuro per chi ha un minimo di ambizioni sia sempre più fuori di qua.


----------



## ologramma (13 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono noiosa. Da sempre.
> 
> Sto invecchiando piuttosto...pure gli occhiali, per la gioia di G.


perchè gli occhiali ti fanno più figa?


----------



## ologramma (13 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La stragrande maggioranza dei miei amici e compagni di classe è andata a lavorare, con ottime opportunità, all'estero già decenni fa.
> Gran Bretagna, USA, Germania, Francia.
> All'epoca i nostri laureati erano stimati e richiesti, la qualità delle nostre lauree scientifiche riconosciuta.
> E devo dire che chi ha fatto questa scelta ha migliorato sostanzialmente la propria vita lavorativa e non.
> ...


 dai tempi del  mio diploma si iniziò andare all'estero  anche se già i ricconi ci andavano , in Italia a parte il clientelismo politico per trovare lavoro , quando  mai è valso il merito  di sapere fare le cose? 
Il problema è storico quindi novità non ce ne sono  , prima si andava per trovare lavoro ora  anche perchè li la laurea  acquisita in italia per l'estero ha più valore che da noi .
Infatti vediamo sempre gli italiani che posti occupano  intendo :ricercatori , dottori , fisici  e altre categorie che qui  sarebbero all'inizi con un misero stipendio , ma se hanno fatto master di un certo livello trovano posti ancora  più in alto   , pensate  a chi  sono i genitori  di queste cime ?


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma gli racconti ancora quella storia di quando ci aveva provato con te quel tizio con la barba che poi è salpato da Quarto?


L'altro giorno ero in giro, mi ferma uno, tutto amichevole e sorridente e inizia a chiacchierare. Io così 
Ma siccome sono gentile, mi sono fermata...ad un certo punto "ma ti ricordi quando ci vedevamo a  xxxxyy?" e io ""

Insomma ci ero uscita per qualche mese con questo...non me lo ricordavo.

Questo per dire che se mi dimentico quelli con cui sono uscita, vuoi che mi ricordi quelli che ci hanno provato???


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè gli occhiali ti fanno più figa?


diciamo anche


----------



## omicron (13 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero in giro, mi ferma uno, tutto amichevole e sorridente e inizia a chiacchierare. Io così
> Ma siccome sono gentile, mi sono fermata...ad un certo punto "ma ti ricordi quando ci vedevamo a  xxxxyy?" e io ""
> 
> Insomma ci ero uscita per qualche mese con questo...non me lo ricordavo.
> ...


Sei peggio di me


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero in giro, mi ferma uno, tutto amichevole e sorridente e inizia a chiacchierare. Io così
> Ma siccome sono gentile, mi sono fermata...ad un certo punto "ma ti ricordi quando ci vedevamo a  xxxxyy?" e io ""
> 
> Insomma ci ero uscita per qualche mese con questo...non me lo ricordavo.
> ...


arieccola che se la tira


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sei peggio di me


Faccio di quelle figure...

E poi un po' mi dispiace. Loro si ricordano. 
Io no. 

Quindi cerco di far finta di niente e a volte fingo di ricordarmi, anche se non è vero...e intanto provo a farmi venire in mente chi cazzo è!!


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> arieccola che se la tira




macchè....sono proprio dimenticanze!


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2022)

sì certo


----------



## omicron (13 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Faccio di quelle figure...
> 
> E poi un po' mi dispiace. Loro si ricordano.
> Io no.
> ...


Io solitamente ricordo le facce ma non i nomi
La figura più clamorosa l’ho fatta quest’estate con un mio ex, lui mi guardava e io pensavo “ma questo ora che cazzo vuole?” Ci ho messo un po’ a riconoscerlo


----------



## omicron (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo


Sei solo invidioso perché non hai niente da ricordare


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sei solo invidioso perché non hai niente da ricordare


ma io sono ripugnante, mica che no.   resta che tu ed Ipazia ve la tirate con sta storia degli ex


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io solitamente ricordo le facce ma non i nomi
> La figura più clamorosa l’ho fatta quest’estate con un mio ex, lui mi guardava e io pensavo “ma questo ora che cazzo vuole?” Ci ho messo un po’ a riconoscerlo


Io nè le une nè le altre. 

Sono proprio sconosciuti. 
Non sono stati registrati...o sono stati registrati in posti a cui non ho accesso...

L'ipotesi è di averli registrati in un codice che adesso non uso più, un po' come i ricordi dell'infanzia che non sono dimenticati ma semplicemente registrati in un codice che non è traducibile nell'età adulta. 

Appartengono ad un passato e ad una me...un'altra vita   

Poi....a loro cerco di non farlo vedere....mi spiace anche. 
Con questo ci sono uscita, andavo a casa sua, sua mamma si ricorda di me ...e io niente!

Credo che la più clamorosa sia stata qualche anno fa...quando ero meno attenta all'altro...becco questo una sera, si avvicina, mi abbraccia e io gli ringhio un "cazzo fai??" questo mi dice "ma come, non ti ricordi?" e io "no e giù le mani". 
C'era una amica con me che è intervenuta a distendere la situazione (diciamo che non ero propriamente amichevole e avevo pensato mi stesse prendendo in giro)...altro con cui ero uscita e di cui nessuna traccia. 

Povero...c'era rimasto male. 

E la mia amica mi aveva rimproverata duramente per la mia mancanza di tatto .


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io nè le une nè le altre.
> 
> Sono proprio sconosciuti.
> Non sono stati registrati...o sono stati registrati in posti a cui non ho accesso...
> ...


si chiama Alzheimer


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma io sono ripugnante, mica che no.   resta che tu ed Ipazia ve la tirate con sta storia degli ex


Ma i miei non sono ex...di ex ne ho pochissimi.


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma i miei non sono ex...di ex ne ho pochissimi.


evidentemente sono più di quelli che ti ricordi


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> si chiama Alzheimer


macchè...è una roba selettiva. 
Le donne me le ricordo tutte, per esempio 

L'alzheimer non è selettivo e fra l'altro permette esattamente l'accesso al codice infanzia per tutta una serie di motivi.


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> macchè...è una roba selettiva.
> Le donne me le ricordo tutte, per esempio
> 
> L'alzheimer non è selettivo e fra l'altro permette esattamente l'accesso al codice infanzia per tutta una serie di motivi.


allora sei banalmente rincoglionita


----------



## omicron (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma io sono ripugnante, mica che no.   resta che tu ed Ipazia ve la tirate con sta storia degli ex


Ma cosa mi tiro… sapessi quante non ne racconto 




ipazia ha detto:


> Io nè le une nè le altre.
> 
> Sono proprio sconosciuti.
> Non sono stati registrati...o sono stati registrati in posti a cui non ho accesso...
> ...


 ma no io al massimo sul li p li non li riconosco
Ma poi me li ricordo 




ipazia ha detto:


> Ma i miei non sono ex...di ex ne ho pochissimi.


Anche io di ex ne ho tre


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> evidentemente sono più di quelli che ti ricordi


Ma va là...sono "uscenti" per me quelli lì. 
Mica  ex. 

Gli uscenti...va' a sapere, magari uscivo con due o tre nello stesso periodo! 

Gli ex li ho traditi.


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma no io al massimo sul li p li non li riconosco
> Ma poi me li ricordo
> 
> 
> ...


No, non mi ricordo.
Alcuni mi vengono in mente in modo sfocato, magari ricordo il tipo ma non ricordo tutte le situazioni che quel lui mi racconta.
Come non ricordo esattamente l'ordine cronologico e la durata.

Magari uno lo colloca nel 2003 ed invece era il 2004 per dire...magari per me siamo usciti due volte e quello afferma che ci siamo visti per mesi...

Sono in una sorta di nebbia.
Per quello probabilmente li ho archiviati con il codice di allora, che non è più attivo, e quindi non ho accesso in modo completo a quel periodo.

Ex ex direi 6...


----------



## omicron (13 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non mi ricordo.
> Alcuni mi vengono in mente in modo sfocato, magari ricordo il tipo ma non ricordo tutte le situazioni che quel lui mi racconta.
> Come non ricordo esattamente l'ordine cronologico e la durata.
> 
> ...


Io non sono così complicata


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non sono così complicata


Non sono complicata, non più della media...(l'archiviazione dei ricordi in codice è una roba che riguarda chiunque...pensa ai tuoi ricordi dell'infanzia, la prima infanzia, entro i primi 3 anni...non è che non ricordi, semplicemente il linguaggio che hai utilizzato per archiviare quei ricordi non è più in uso, ma quei ricordi ci sono ancora in te come in chiunque)

Semplicemente...ho vissuto molto, ecco...e ho usato parecchi linguaggi di archiviazione


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2022)

Il bello è che sostengono di non tirarsela.   certo


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il bello è che sostengono di non tirarsela.   certo


ma tirarsela riguardo cosa?

Non sei più troia di me. 
Lo sai già.
O no?


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora sei banalmente rincoglionita


Pensa che un 60 anni fa si moriva di mal di pancia, mica di cancro!


----------



## omicron (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il bello è che sostengono di non tirarsela.   certo


Se vuoi ti posso tirare una fila di bestemmie


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> si chiama Alzheimer


Anche ischemia transitoria.


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche ischemia transitoria.




sono in transizione allora


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che un 60 anni fa si moriva di mal di pancia, mica di cancro!


guarda, di quelle epidemie di alitosi perniciosa, altro che armi chimiche



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche ischemia transitoria.


considerando l'età che ha, potrebbe essere benissimo



omicron ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti posso tirare una fila di bestemmie


grazie, ma sono già ben attrezzato


----------



## Ulisse (13 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono in una sorta di nebbia.


si inzia con gli occhiali
segue la nebbia sui ricordi
poi è tutta discesa passando per artrosi, menopausa e pannolone

tranquilla, sei on track


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda, di quelle epidemie di alitosi perniciosa, altro che armi chimiche
> 
> 
> considerando l'età che ha, potrebbe essere benissimo
> ...


A parte le battute, Ipazia è giovane. Ma può succedere. Spero di no. Ma io sarei molto preoccupata.


----------



## omicron (13 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si inzia con gli occhiali
> segue la nebbia sui ricordi
> poi è tutta discesa passando per artrosi, menopausa e pannolone
> 
> tranquilla, sei on track


Io con gli occhiali ho iniziato a 7 anni


----------



## Ulisse (13 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io con gli occhiali ho iniziato a 7 anni


quindi già pannolone ?


----------



## omicron (13 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> quindi già pannolone ?


Mai tolto


----------



## Varlam (13 Settembre 2022)




----------



## ipazia (14 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si inzia con gli occhiali
> segue la nebbia sui ricordi
> poi è tutta discesa passando per artrosi, menopausa e pannolone
> 
> tranquilla, sei on track


Onestamente...preferisco off the track...ma on track è rassicurante 
Una buona alternanza, equilibrio dinamico


----------



## ipazia (14 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte le battute, Ipazia è giovane. Ma può succedere. Spero di no. Ma io sarei molto preoccupata.


Intendi che saresti preoccupata a non ricordare con esattezza o non ricordare proprio?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendi che saresti preoccupata a non ricordare con esattezza o non ricordare proprio?


Il mio problema è la memoria. Vorrei ricordare meno. Mi sono impegnata e adesso ho periodi più ...nebbiosi.
Non ricordare cose che dovrei ricordare mi preoccupa. 
Non mi ricordo tutti i nomi delle compagne delle elementari, ma questo non mi preoccupa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio problema è la memoria. Vorrei ricordare meno. Mi sono impegnata e adesso ho periodi più ...nebbiosi.
> Non ricordare cose che dovrei ricordare mi preoccupa.
> Non mi ricordo tutti i nomi delle compagne delle elementari, ma questo non mi preoccupa.


io invece ho pochissima memoria...è come se resettassi...ho pochissimi ricordi nitidi e mi rendo conto che sono rimasti chiari perché mi sono impegnata a non perderli...è una cosa che non mi piace molto.


----------



## ologramma (14 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio problema è la memoria. Vorrei ricordare meno. Mi sono impegnata e adesso ho periodi più ...nebbiosi.
> Non ricordare cose che dovrei ricordare mi preoccupa.
> Non mi ricordo tutti i nomi delle compagne delle elementari, ma questo non mi preoccupa.


anche io per  i nomi ho un problema  ma per i fatti miei e della gente  ho la memoria di ferro  , certo non tutto male cose importanti che ho vissuto e che mi sono stati detti  , s epoi il tutto  è accompagnato d auna foto  allora ricordo molti particolari di quel giorno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche io per  i nomi ho un problema  ma per i fatti miei e della gente  ho la memoria di ferro  , certo non tutto male cose importanti che ho vissuto e che mi sono stati detti  , s epoi il tutto  è accompagnato d auna foto  allora ricordo molti particolari di quel giorno


Io ho notato che tendo ormai a non memorizzare i nomi...mi ricordo solo quelli che voglio...
Con i colleghi ho risolto...chiamo tutti stella cucciolo tesoro...
Soprattutto i nuovi...


----------



## ologramma (14 Settembre 2022)

se l'incontro spesso  li assimilo  , ricordo anche   le password  , le targhe delle mie vecchie auto , i codici delle carte  di credito anche  , le scadenze  , i compleanni (devo avere davanti il calendario ) ora con il cellulare neanche serve più


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2022)

Se siete curiosi...




__





						Sto caricando...
					





					media2-col.corriereobjects.it


----------



## ipazia (14 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio problema è la memoria. Vorrei ricordare meno. Mi sono impegnata e adesso ho periodi più ...nebbiosi.
> Non ricordare cose che dovrei ricordare mi preoccupa.
> Non mi ricordo tutti i nomi delle compagne delle elementari, ma questo non mi preoccupa.


Capisco 

Io so perchè non ricordo e so da dove viene quella nebbia.
So che non è nulla di fisico.
Quindi sono tranquilla e adesso è anche un gioco con me, di cui posso ridere e sorridere.

Pensa che ricordo cose che non dovrei poter ricordare....per esempio episodi che risalgono a prima dei due anni. (che ho verificato ovviamente, mi era venuta la paranoia dei falsi ricordi e lì sì che mi ero preoccupata e anche parecchio!  )

Tieni presente che tu hai avuto una vita lineare, a quanto hai narrato. Ordinata.

Io per niente. E fin dall'infanzia (il doppio legame non è una buona palestra nè per i ricordi, nè per la linearità men che meno per l'ordine).

In certi passaggi di vita vivevo contemporaneamente almeno due vite diverse e in ognuna portavo parti di me che nell'altra non c'erano e che spesso neppure comunicavano fra loro, sapevano ognuna dell'altra (per fortuna) ma si ignoravano.
Quindi è naturale che alcuni ricordi non mi siano accessibili e che siano avvolti nella nebbia.
Anche ricomponendo i frammenti, quel che è stato vissuto frammentato è stato vissuto frammentato.

Come mai ritieni la tua memoria un problema?


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2022)

perchè i ricordi possono portare dolore


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco
> 
> Io so perchè non ricordo e so da dove viene quella nebbia.
> So che non è nulla di fisico.
> ...


Anch’io ho alcuni ricordi di prima e intorno ai due anni.
Strano perché dei tre e quattro quasi niente. A parte la lite causata a mio zio con mia zia.  Dai 5 molto.
Ho comunque rielaborato e trovo nuovamente gioia nei ricordi.


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè i ricordi possono portare dolore


Onestamente, rispetto a quello che vedo intorno a me, anche senza allungare troppo lo sguardo fa impallidire qualunque mio dolore. 
Qualunque. 

In ogni caso, tendo a ricordare con maggiore facilità il dolore rispetto alla gioia. 
Mi ricorda chi sono. Quale è il mio prezzo.


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io ho alcuni ricordi di prima e intorno ai due anni.
> Strano perché dei tre e quattro quasi niente. A parte la lite causata a mio zio con mia zia.  Dai 5 molto.
> Ho comunque rielaborato e trovo nuovamente gioia nei ricordi.


Ci ho pensato su...sai che non trovo poi così gioia nei ricordi?

I miei ricordi riguardano soprattutto il dolore.
I fallimenti. Gli errori. La delusione (di me con me). La fatica. I dubbi. Le incertezze. 

Tanto che quando incontro persone che mi manifestano stima, apprezzamento, per esperienze vissute insieme è una specie di scoperta di me.
Io non ricordo quella me socievole, allegra, disponibile e le cose che mi dicono.
E onestamente non mi vedo neanche così come mi raccontano che sono. (e onestamente non è che poi ci creda moltissimo nella descrizine di me che mi fanno gli altri). 

E, come dicevo a perplesso, il mio dolore, impallidisce rispetto a quello che vedo intorno a me.
Resto una privilegiata. Nel passato e soprattutto nel presente. 

Io ho ricordi fino ai 4-5 anni.
A partire dall'anno. Ricordi nitidi proprio.
Ricordo i dialoghi, le emozioni, le sensazioni, gli odori, la sensazione del tocco.
Posso ancora sentire sotto le dita il vestito della mia nonna nella bara per dire. Piuttosto che il sapore delle mele cotte sulla stufa (e qui avevo tipo un anno) piuttosto della disposizione delle stanze e l'arredo di una casa in cui andavo fra l'anno e i due anni.
ricordo i primi racconti che ero riuscita a leggere da sola. L'amore per i libri e l'odore dei libri...adoro quell'odore...è anche nella mia stanza privata in cui vado per ricaricarmi oggi. Come ho portato la poltrona di mia nonna, di cui ricordo nettamente la sensazione di grandezza (io avevo tipo un anno quando mi ci mettevano sopra) la morbidezza l'odore di legna.

Poi credo sia entrato in gioco l'inizio del passaggio dal pensiero concreto...e sono iniziati i casini organizzativi. 

Ma non è gioia che trovo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato su...sai che non trovo poi così gioia nei ricordi?
> 
> I miei ricordi riguardano soprattutto il dolore.
> I fallimenti. Gli errori. La delusione (di me con me). La fatica. I dubbi. Le incertezze.
> ...


Ma io sono cuorcontento.


----------



## spleen (15 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato su...sai che non trovo poi così gioia nei ricordi?
> 
> I miei ricordi riguardano soprattutto il dolore.
> I fallimenti. Gli errori. La delusione (di me con me). La fatica. I dubbi. Le incertezze.
> ...


Non ho mai visto i miei ricordi come qualcosa che mi facesse provare gioia o dolore, piuttosto qualcosa che riguarda le sensazioni, per le quali spesso provo nostalgia. Specialmente per quelli "ambientali", un certo posto, un certo periodo...
Tutti appartengono alla mia storia, alla mia epica personale, vittorie e anche sconfitte.


----------



## ipazia (16 Settembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho mai visto i miei ricordi come qualcosa che mi facesse provare gioia o dolore, piuttosto qualcosa che riguarda le sensazioni, per le quali spesso provo nostalgia. Specialmente per quelli "ambientali", un certo posto, un certo periodo...
> Tutti appartengono alla mia storia, alla mia epica personale, vittorie e anche sconfitte.


Sì, mi piace la tua descrizione! 

Io ho una preferenza per i ricordi che comprendono il dolore. 

Non per il dolore che portano, ma perchè sono i luoghi della memoria dove ho sfidato me stessa. 
I fallimenti. Gli errori. La delusione (di me con me). La fatica. I dubbi. Le incertezze.

Mi rimandano il mio percorso, la mia costruzione di me. 

Paradossalmente quindi, il ricordo del dolore, mi porta serenità. 
Rassicurazione. Anche benessere. 

Significa che posso. Andare oltre. 

Mi rimanda il mio senso di onore e fierezza. 

Sarà che i ricordi li uso per collocarmi e ricollocarmi nel presente. 
Per cucire il filo della narrazione e poterlo condividere. 

Le gioie...le percepisco come cuscini. Ti ci siedi sopra, riposi, poi riprendi a camminare. Ma non sono fulcri fondamentali. 


Epica personale mi piace!


----------

